# PRW3000 new protrek module



## Chrisek

I couldn't find much in this forum on this watch so it might be fun to talk about this new protrek coming out. I don't know much about abc watches, but picked this one out for purchase as it is the first of a new module from casio that they are pretty proud of.

The new module.









The watches

















So the watches are scheduled for a Japan market release 7/13. You can see the pricing on the pics.

This module eliminates the need of an external sensor for the watch eliminating famous Casio "nubs".

What do you think? Anyone with info please post up! And any opinions are encouraged.

sent with aloha


----------



## Odie

I'm interested in seeing the specs of this watch. Looking forward to Baselworld this week...


----------



## hiker

yep.seems interesting module...also lets see if casio comes up with a non atomic prg 300 version of this watch.also whether they bring out titanium version in this line up.if anyone can find this watch,s manual ,please do post here


----------



## Odie

http://www.casio-intl.com/asia-mea/en/news/2013/prw-3000/

From the specs, this looks like it could be one of the best Protreks released in a long time. Storm alarm, 60 second compass, 1000hr stopwatch, 24 timer, etc. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## JohnnyB

I'm really excited about this watch. I hope it has the MSL feature. There doesn't appear to be any mention of a "moon phase" icon. Those 2 additions would have made it perfect ( but I'll be happy with a better altimeter


----------



## hiker

Odie said:


> Casio Releases PRO TREK Watch with Flagship Sensor Performance in Smaller Case - 2013 - News - CASIO
> 
> From the specs, this looks like it could be one of the best Protreks released in a long time. Storm alarm, 60 second compass, 1000hr stopwatch, 24 timer, etc. Looking forward to this one!


thanks a lot.this was the info I was looking for....so its settled.the money I was saving for prg 260 will now be probably spent on this module.i hope they release prg version too,as I frankly don't see the point of atomic time when you are trekking in hamalyas or rockeys,its not like you will get any signals there. and casios I have,even the 15 dollars one,never went off more than plus minus 30 seconds per month anyway


----------



## hiker

_direction sensor in the PRW-3000 consumes only 10% of the energy and takes up only 5% of the space of the previous sensor......New features include an atmospheric pressure trend alarm .........new PRW-3000 watch features an upgraded system for measuring compass bearing, altitude/atmospheric pressure, and temperature, significantly improved since the last advance of the system in 2002. hmmmmm....and _ _A slim watchband made from soft urethane molds easily to the wrist and is easy to fasten (hope this satisfies some people who complain that resin strap is not comfortable....has casio got other models with urethane strap?i had nike once with urethane strap if I remember correct,it was very comfy)_


----------



## Chrisek

Moon phase is very useful and one reason I like G-Lides so much. But that is another topic (or forum anyway).

Likewise, no way to sync in the middle of the pacific. Still looking forward to the watch. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Fer Guzman

the screen looks amazing


----------



## yschow

Chrisek said:


> Moon phase is very useful and one reason I like G-Lides so much. But that is another topic (or forum anyway).
> 
> Likewise, no way to sync in the middle of the pacific. Still looking forward to the watch.
> 
> sent with aloha


Current model PRW-1500/PRG-130 & PRW-2500/PRG-250 has moon phase with tide graph already. However, both modules is still using ver. 2 sensors, only the next PRW-3500 or PRW-4000 model will implement moon phase/tide graph features plus the newly improved ver.3 sensors. I also wish they will use the more easier to read dual layer tide graph which can found from the old G-Lide model GL-150/GL-160.

Just my 2 cent.

cheers.


----------



## Odie

Here we go!


----------



## Fer Guzman

I REALLYA like this


----------



## Hicks

This new model looks good - just a shame it's still as chunky as it is at 56 x 47 x 12.3mm. My Tissot Expert is about as big as I would like at 43.6 x 43.6 x 14.3mm thick. The picture makes it look quite small, so maybe on the wrist it isn't too big. For a Casio the face and bezel is quite uncluttered which is good to see.


----------



## hiker

tissot may be bit more compact but this casio is much thinner and lighter ,and don't forget the price difference,.so casio is good for outdoors.also dont forget the solar battery and other functions that tissot does not offer.like baro graph,storm alarm,sun rise ,sun set ,world time,etc.


----------



## SSingh1975

The million dollar question for me would be ...to get this OR the new Ambit2 which should be hitting retail next month or so.


----------



## Hicks

hiker said:


> tissot may be bit more compact but this casio is much thinner and lighter ,and don't forget the price difference,.so casio is good for outdoors.also dont forget the solar battery and other functions that tissot does not offer.like baro graph,storm alarm,sun rise ,sun set ,world time,etc.


I wouldn't call 2mm "much thinner" but no doubt it will be lighter. I have the titanium Expert which is pretty light any way. The weight of a watch has never bothered me, you are only talking grams after all! The specs on this new module from Casio is definitely "feature rich" and I guess as watches become more sophisticated they will fall into one of 3 camps: standard watches, smartwatches and outdoor watches.


----------



## Hicks

SSingh1975 said:


> The million dollar question for me would be ...to get this OR the new Ambit2 which should be hitting retail next month or so.


I've not seen any details yet on the Ambit 2 but I guess it's a different animal to the Casio because of the GPS. At the moment I'm still searching for a watch that needs no maintenance/ battery changes or charges etc. and this Casio fits the bill. It's just a shame Casio watches never look dressy enough for the office IMHO. At least the PRW 3000 doesn't look garish, and it's pretty plain looking for a Pro Trek.


----------



## nbell

I noticed a funny thing while watching the promotional video for this watch on YouTube. On the front screen of a watch, there was a SNZ indicator on. I wonder if this means that Casio will finally add a snooze function to their Pro trek/Pathfinder line. It makes me wonder. The spec sheet that I saw for the watch indicated that there was no snooze function (five daily alarms); however, I hope that the spec sheet it wrong. 

In addition, I hope they increased the volume on the alarms on this watch. I find the alarms on my Casio PRG-200 to be a bit quiet at times...lol

Finally, another thing that "irks" me about this watch is the number of world time cities. The spec sheet indicates that only 48 cities are included on the watch. However, the Casio GD-350 watch just recently released has 100 cities on the watch. I wish that they would increase the number of cities on this watch to match the GD-350. 

Anyways, this watch appears awesome. I like what they have done and eagerly wait for the upcoming reviews on this watch.


----------



## hiker

this may not be snooze indicator.anyway when manual of this watch comes out we will know for certain .and you are right about casio alarm.the best alarm was in prw1100/1200 prg 80 /90 series,than the volume kept on decreasing I guess.even when jogging near road I could hear timer etc in 1100 series.wish they had maintained that volume. note _(forgot to tell that newer prg 250 or prw 2500 alarm volume is little better than prw 2000/240 and 1300....but its a bit lower than prw 1100.)_


----------



## TS149

I'm concerned about the date format they are using. The spec sheet says 3 formats are available. Based on the pictures and video available thus far, it has month/day (4.28) and day-of-week/day (SU28). The third one hasn't been shown yet. It would be an unnecessary step backward if they eliminated displaying day-of-week, month, and day all at once (SU 4.28). I'm guessing that's what has happened.

Has anybody found another picture to show the remaining date format or the manual for module 3414?


----------



## Odie

TS149 said:


> I'm concerned about the date format they are using. The spec sheet says 3 formats are available. Based on the pictures and video available thus far, it has month/day (4.28) and day-of-week/day (SU28). The third one hasn't been shown yet. It would be an unnecessary step backward if they eliminated displaying day-of-week, month, and day all at once (SU 4.28). I'm guessing that's what has happened.
> 
> Has anybody found another picture to show the remaining date format or the manual for module 3414?


If you watch the promo video, I believe it shows the screen showing the baro trend.


----------



## TS149

Odie said:


> If you watch the promo video, I believe it shows the screen showing the baro trend.


I don't think that counts as a date format. The spec sheet at Casio Releases PRO TREK Watch with Flagship Sensor Performance in Smaller Case - 2013 - News - CASIO indicates "3 date display patterns." But if you're right, that's misleading.


----------



## Chrisek

Ernie Romers snapped a couple photos while at Baselworld.

























And of course the rescue orange. I thought it was also going to have an orange display. Changing it up.









sent with aloha


----------



## TS149

All that real estate on the screen, and they've decided to dump the proper day/date format??? I think they've screwed the pooch.

Edit: And their spec sheet disagrees with their intro video about the back light - EL vs. LED. I'm a ProTrek fanatic, but I think they messed this one up enough to pass on it.


----------



## rudyr

Is there any ETA for US availability? Also, any word on models w/ additional functions like moon-phase, sun rise/set, etc?


----------



## hiker

Chrisek said:


> Ernie Romers snapped a couple photos while at Baselworld.
> 
> View attachment 1065490
> 
> 
> [
> sent with aloha


thanks a lot.so this shows that titanium version is already out .very strange that they don't show it on casio site but in basel world they already have it on display.anyway any info of exact date of release yet?


----------



## hiker

TS149 said:


> All that real estate on the screen, and they've decided to dump the proper day/date format??? I think they've screwed the pooch.
> 
> Edit: And their spec sheet disagrees with their intro video about the back light - EL vs. LED. I'm a ProTrek fanatic, but I think they messed this one up enough to pass on it.


also it seems that barometer screen does not have time?from video.this may be another step backward...but other extra functions and compact size and less power consumption may compensate for this I guess.please someone here post the manual when it gets out.as manual will clear all questions regarding this model


----------



## Geopro

I was really excited when I first saw this in the Baseworld 2013 thread over on the G-Shcok forum but have to say some things do turn me off and this date format thing is one that is moving me closer to the fence than being ready to buy this ASAP. Here is a link to a good review: Baselworld 2013: Casio PRO TREK PRW-3000 - New Sensor In Smaller Case - ABLOGTOWATCH

Let's see...


----------



## Sedi

The day I can't remember which day of the week it is, will be the day I'll no longer need a watch at all :-d. But from what it looks like - still no MSLP or alti-lock. Seems to me they only improved the compass and logging - logging was much better on the older models anyway. The newer PRG-240/260 doesn't even have the altimeter stopwatch that takes automatic readings and stores them - a huge step backwards which makes calibration even more tiresome than it already is. Still an interesting model.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## nbell

Found the following picture of the PRW3000 on the website blogtoread.com with the write up they have about this watch. I don't know if my eyes are deceiving me but it appears that there are 24 dots represented on the barometer tendency graph screen. I believe this watch will take hourly measurements instead of the customary two hourly measurements we are used to on our current casio watches. It does appear that the date has been removed from this screen. Honestly, I would rather have hourly measurements for the barometer graph than the month and date displayed on this screen. I am liking this watch more and more.


----------



## hiker

nbell thanks for pic.its the most clear picture of this model yet.i think from baro graph on this picture that baro graph update time has been reduced from 2 hours to one hour,which means this is a huge step forward for casio protreks.(earlier casio protreks had 2 hourly baro graph update time)... this picture has made me like this model even more,thanks. and someone asked about snooze function,,,now its confirmed from pictures that this watch has snooze alarm too


----------



## Sedi

hiker said:


> now its confirmed from pictures that this watch has snooze alarm too


I'm not sure about that - it's not mentioned in the specs and so far I only saw the SNZ indicator on one of the stock pics which are computer generated. I'd love if it had a snooze but I'll wait for the manual to be released.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Ropes4u

I find myself Loving the orange version enough to suddenly care how much it will sell for.


----------



## Odie

http://world.casio.com/basel/product/protrek/


----------



## hiker

Sedi said:


> I'm not sure about that - it's not mentioned in the specs and so far I only saw the SNZ indicator on one of the stock pics which are computer generated. I'd love if it had a snooze but I'll wait for the manual to be released.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


see the below picture..i don't think they had made this pic on casio website if it did not actually have snooze...but you are right,lets wait for manual to be sure


----------



## hiker

Ropes4u said:


> I find myself Loving the orange version enough to suddenly care how much it will sell for.


300$ retail on casio site I heard...I hope actual price is lower as I am planning to buy atleast 2 of these beauties Gw....one negative display and one positive


----------



## Odie

I emailed Casio and they stated that this will be released in the US, in September.


----------



## nbell

Odie,

Thanks for the update on the release here in the US. That will be a long wait...Now the waiting game begins...lol. I want it now


----------



## hiker

September?strange.why so late?than what was that july release date?japan only or in some other places as well it will be released in july??..I guess they want the other new protrek models to sell a bit more,as I think after 3000,the other models sale will go down


----------



## Chrisek

Japan gets the July release. Casio doesn't tend to do simultaneous worldwide releases too often (with G-shocks anyway). I'm guessing because the home market takes care of the first run all by themselves and it buys Casio time to make enough watches for the RoW (rest of world).

sent with aloha


----------



## yschow

TS149 said:


> I'm concerned about the date format they are using. The spec sheet says 3 formats are available. Based on the pictures and video available thus far, it has month/day (4.28) and day-of-week/day (SU28). The third one hasn't been shown yet. It would be an unnecessary step backward if they eliminated displaying day-of-week, month, and day all at once (SU 4.28). I'm guessing that's what has happened.
> 
> Has anybody found another picture to show the remaining date format or the manual for module 3414?


Let me do a wild guess for the date if spec sheet says has 3 format.

a) month/day (4.28)
b) day of week/day (SU28)
c) perhaps baro graph/day (....28)?


----------



## Sedi

I'd think so, too. Same as on the PAW/PRW-500.

Cheers, Sedi 


yschow said:


> Let me do a wild guess for the date if spec sheet says has 3 format.
> 
> a) month/day (4.28)
> b) day of week/day (SU28)
> c) perhaps baro graph/day (....28)?


----------



## Bucky

I see now the release in Japan has been moved to June 28th. Anyone have any more information or plan on getting one from Japan? Is the U.S. release still scheduled for September?


----------



## Odie

Bucky said:


> I see now the release in Japan has been moved to June 28th. Anyone have any more information or plan on getting one from Japan? Is the U.S. release still scheduled for September?


As soon as it becomes available in Japan, I'll be picking one up. Been keeping my eye on this awhile now. I'm sure it will be released here in the US sometime in August since they moved up the date in Japan.

Let's keep a running tab here of where we can buy it when it first comes out


----------



## ninjafish

hiker said:


> see the below picture..i don't think they had made this pic on casio website if it did not actually have snooze...but you are right,lets wait for manual to be sure


This photo also shows an lcd chapter ring counting the seconds, but the video doesnt show this feature... Too bad...


----------



## Bucky

Also, I am being told by one of our trusted sources from Japan that the initial models released for Japan may only offer the thermometer in Celsius, which is not good news for those of us in the U.S. 

Any thoughts on this? Seems like it would be easy enough for all models to be able to switch between C and F. Why have a different version with just C as an option?


----------



## hiker

hmmm.june 28th. well I guess the release date is still not confirmed yet ....anyway lets see what happens.i am also interested in what is its street price once it hits world market....and will it be "made in japan" or to reduce the cost will be made in china like suunto core.?


----------



## Chrisek

Happy to hear the news! I've pre-ordered through Seiya, so it'll be coming. 

Where did you see release dates? There are some other Casio's I'm waiting on. 

sent with aloha


----------



## hiker

Chrisek said:


> Happy to hear the news! I've pre-ordered through Seiya, so it'll be coming.
> 
> Where did you see release dates? There are some other Casio's I'm waiting on.
> 
> sent with aloha


I hope when you receive the watch you don't forget to give a detailed analysis of this watch ! we will be waiting here


----------



## Bucky

Chrisek said:


> Happy to hear the news! I've pre-ordered through Seiya, so it'll be coming.
> 
> Where did you see release dates? There are some other Casio's I'm waiting on.
> 
> sent with aloha


If you Google "PRW-3000," there are a lot of sites stating a 6/28 release for Japan. Seiya recently confirmed that date as well.

If what Seiya claims is true regarding the version for Japan having only Celsius, does that bother you at all?

I am torn between paying more and getting it sooner but having it potentially have a thermometer that dislpays only Celsius, vs. waiting a while longer, paying less, and having Fahrenheit. Tough call for me.


----------



## Chrisek

No problems for me. I have a few G-Shocks this way as well. Though usually only on Japan market only watches. 

Personally I'm good with both measurements. It would be cool (from an admittedly nerd view) if Casio gave us a Kelvin option. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Odie

Bucky said:


> If you Google "PRW-3000," there are a lot of sites stating a 6/28 release for Japan. Seiya recently confirmed that date as well.
> 
> If what Seiya claims is true regarding the version for Japan having only Celsius, does that bother you at all?
> 
> I am torn between paying more and getting it sooner but having it potentially have a thermometer that dislpays only Celsius, vs. waiting a while longer, paying less, and having Fahrenheit. Tough call for me.


If I buy a Protrek, I want both options. I'll wait for the US version to come out so that I don't have any regrets.


----------



## Odie

Here is a link for those who want to buy it:

http://global.rakuten.com/en/search?pf=&pt=&f=0&fs=0&vm=2&sm=0&st=&tl=0&k=PRW-3000


----------



## Bucky

Odie said:


> Here is a link for those who want to buy it:
> 
> Rakuten: PRW-3000 - Shopping Japanese products from Japan


Any idea what shipping would be? Seems to be hard to calculate without going all the way through the checkout process.


----------



## Odie

If it's shipping to the US, typically I've been charged about $17 or so.


----------



## hiker

Odie said:


> Here is a link for those who want to buy it:
> 
> Rakuten: PRW-3000 - Shopping Japanese products from Japan


hmmm.why orange version is 50 dollars more than other versions?and no titanium strap version available by now?also I wonder whether prw 3000 will be "made in japan" or "made in china".personaly I dont care but strangely a lot of people I know prefer to buy those models of casio which are "made in japan"


----------



## Bucky

After a few searches here on the forum, it appears possibly that newer Japan market Casios like the recent Mudman that have the temperature feature do have both Celsius and Fahrenheit. 

Has anyone purchased a Japan market Casio recently with a temperature indicator that only offered Celsius? If not, hopefully the PRW-3000 offers both F and C as well. 

It would appear that the only potential difference between the Japan and U.S. versions would be the C/F temperature units. Therefore, it really makes me wonder why they would even produce two different modules with such a slight difference when they could just design one module for all markets and allow the user to toggle between F and C.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Hmmm, just when I thought the research was over & I was about to order my very first Protrek... :roll:

What to do what to do, I wish some more specs were out yet, and I wonder how blue that blue actually is on the 2JF version.

Do you guys think they've left the sunset/sunrise feature on this one, and is the Rakuten site a reliable one to order from?

edit: I just found a PDF with some specs, unfortunately for most of you guys it is in dutch though.

It does mention a sunset/sunrise mode but it also says it has a duplex display, so I'm afraid they at least made those specs up partially or copied them from an older model.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Bucky said:


> After a few searches here on the forum, it appears possibly that newer Japan market Casios like the recent Mudman that have the temperature feature do have both Celsius and Fahrenheit.
> 
> Has anyone purchased a Japan market Casio recently with a temperature indicator that only offered Celsius? If not, hopefully the PRW-3000 offers both F and C as well.
> 
> It would appear that the only potential difference between the Japan and U.S. versions would be the C/F temperature units. Therefore, it really makes me wonder why they would even produce two different modules with such a slight difference when they could just design one module for all markets and allow the user to toggle between F and C.


I'm pretty sure the gw-9300 mudman, which is usually only sold in Japan, allows you to toggle between F/C.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

What the..? They are already on ebay now, prices are higher then the pre-order price at Rakuten though.


----------



## Bucky

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> What the..? They are already on ebay now, prices are higher then the pre-order price at Rakuten though.


Yes, they are all preorder though. Looks like a late June release no matter where you order from.


----------



## hiker

someone was asking me whether prw3000 will have a non atomic version s well?maybe prg 300?or they plan to keep this module in atomic time version only? anyone?


----------



## FBT

Even though Prg 130 has the same sonsor as prg 80 or 110...... yet it has the least accurate barometer or altimeter.... whereas Prg 110 is the most accurate with 80 being a close second..... dunno abt the later Prg 250 and other's sensors but I hope tht the new "Version 3" sensors will be at par with those of Suunto!!


----------



## hiker

accurate means how steady they are in temperature variation.or if they are temperature compensated (otherwise accuracy is same....also prg 110 was also not that much temperature compensated.the most accurate and temperature compensated sensors are of prw 5000/5100 and prw 2000/prg 200/240 series....as for prw 3000 hopefully it will be atleast as accurate and temp compensated as 2000/5000 series


----------



## hiker

ok now its confirmed.prw 3000 has a snooze alarm as well as sun rise sun set time and sudden barometric change icon and alarm.read casio june release product info and specifications in below link NPR Protrek PRW-3000


----------



## Sedi

Wow - finally a snooze alarm on a Protrek - I already had the PRW-3000 on my watch list on ebay with email notification of new ads. But now it also made my to-buy-list :-d. I hope prices will come down a bit or maybe they will really install the free-trade-zone between USA and europe - than us Europeans can finally profit from the lower Casio-prices in the US :-d:-d|>|>.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## czarcasm

Super interested in the module myself. I don't care for the casing of the PRW-3000, but as an electrical engineer by trade, I'm fascinated by the fact they reduced power consumption on the sensor board by 90%... That's just astonishing and way more than just a simple revision to the board design. 


Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## ice_man

Hey guys looking into my first Protrek as well. Might just get this one too. But I will wait for a US release.

Anyway, can anyone confirm if the negative display also has a LED light? Is the color of the glow white as well just like in their positive display of the watch itself?

Thanks!


Tapatalk.


----------



## Sedi

ice_man said:


> Anyway, can anyone confirm if the negative display also has a LED light? Is the color of the glow white as well just like in their positive display of the watch itself?


It's all in the link that hiker posted. Yes, LED is white on all models.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Odie

I just wish that the first release wasn't Metric. I'll have to wait until a US release for the Imperial settings.


----------



## Sedi

Odie said:


> I just wish that the first release wasn't Metric. I'll have to wait until a US release for the Imperial settings.


The link that hiker posted says it can be changed between metric and imperial.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## EasternMikey

Guys, hope this helps.


----------



## Odie

Sedi said:


> The link that hiker posted says it can be changed between metric and imperial.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


That is true but if you look at the model number of the one being released in Japan vs the model number on that link, they are different. The one in the link is the "dr"


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Odie said:


> I just wish that the first release wasn't Metric. I'll have to wait until a US release for the Imperial settings.


Just quit that illogic system altogether and join us in metric bro. It'll only be a matter of time before it becomes the standard in your country too anyway, you might as well be one of the first to embrace it.


----------



## Odie

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Just quit that illogic system altogether and join us in metric bro. It'll only be a matter of time before it becomes the standard in your country too anyway, you might as well be one of the first to embrace it.


Lol, no..


----------



## Sedi

Odie said:


> That is true but if you look at the model number of the one being released in Japan vs the model number on that link, they are different. The one in the link is the "dr"


Model number suffix is pretty irrelevant, but I think you're right and the module is also different. I thought on the newer Protreks Casio no longer bothers to release two different versions - seems I might be wrong as the description on ebay for the pre-order of the PRW-3000-1JF also states it's metric only. Still can't be sure - only if the module numbers differ.
Module number of the "JF" is 3414. Can't tell it's the same for the "DR" as im surfing on my phone and resolution is not high enough to tell but I think module numbers are the same for both which would mean both can be set for imperial or metric.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Clement Jim

I am fine with either measurement as well. Really liking what I have read about the new module thus far. Anyone (besides me) notice that most illustrations show the "circular track" indicator at the periphery of dial indicating forty - - - while the numerical seconds display reads 50 ? Dead giveaway it was ginned up on a computer. Going to be replacing my old PRW-1100T within the next few months with either a PRW-2000 or this new one. Determining factor will be whether I can replace that urethane strap with a NATO or ZULU. Anybody heard anything about lug width?


----------



## hiker

hmmm.the strap on 3000 seems bit different from prw 2000/5000/2500(these three had interchangeable straps).but not sure about strap,till have the watch in hands...lets see


----------



## Odie

Sedi said:


> Model number suffix is pretty irrelevant, but I think you're right and the module is also different. I thought on the newer Protreks Casio no longer bothers to release two different versions - seems I might be wrong as the description on ebay for the pre-order of the PRW-3000-1JF also states it's metric only. Still can't be sure - only if the module numbers differ.
> Module number of the "JF" is 3414. Can't tell it's the same for the "DR" as im surfing on my phone and resolution is not high enough to tell but I think module numbers are the same for both which would mean both can be set for imperial or metric.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Both seem to be the same module number. So some that is the case, you think that they are releasing one module only?


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Odie said:


> Lol, no..


Hey, it was worth a shot :-d

It looks like it will definitely need strap adapters if you want to put a Nato strap on it, like most (all?) Protreks that come with a resin band.


----------



## Sedi

Odie said:


> Both seem to be the same module number. So some that is the case, you think that they are releasing one module only?


I think so.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Bucky

Odie said:


> Both seem to be the same module number. So some that is the case, you think that they are releasing one module only?


Yes. There would be no reason to develop and release two nearly identical modules with the sole difference between the two being that one offers only Celsius, and the other offers the choice between Celsius and Fahrenheit.


----------



## Odie

Bucky said:


> Yes. There would be no reason to develop and release two nearly identical modules with the sole difference between the two being that one offers only Celsius, and the other offers the choice between Celsius and Fahrenheit.


Logic would dictate that to be the case but the Riseman negative display released in Japan didn't have Imperial settings, same watch but module numbers were different.

Here you go:

http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/s/[email protected]_mall/iget/cabinet/casio/03426154/img60543133.jpg

Look at the left hand side...


----------



## Sedi

Odie said:


> Logic would dictate that to be the case but the Riseman negative display released in Japan didn't have Imperial settings, same watch but module numbers were different.


Yep, Casio did it in the past, but AFAIK they stopped making different modules for JDM and export models.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Bucky

The 28th is coming up quickly so hopefully we'll know soon.


----------



## Chrisek

Should be shipping Thursday my time (GMT -10)

Sent with aloha


----------



## yschow

Chrisek said:


> Should be shipping Thursday my time (GMT -10)
> 
> Sent with aloha


Great! I am eagerly awaiting your reviews before trigger the negative version together with A1100 Green aviator.

cheers.


----------



## TS149

The manual for module 3414 has been published.

http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3414.pdf

It confirms the absence of a day/month/date display, which makes it a deal breaker for me. With all that screen real estate, they dropped the ball. Enjoy yours, guys.


----------



## Etype65

Each to his own, I guess - I like the date format. 

IMHO, Casio usually sqeeze too much info into one screen, I very much prefer a more uncluttered screen. Besides, in many Casio watches, they abandon the european date format, and with this one, the day/date screen get around that issue by only showing day / date. 

But what is way more important: This screen layout leaves room for a much larger graph for barometer/altitude ! A thing which I've missed since about the PRG 80.

Now, if this watch had a alti/baro lock, and MSLP, I'd probably get it. But I assume we have to wait another 10 years for features like that. If they ever appear in a Casio - if the alti compensation is automatic, it'll drain enough juice, to require an ordinary battery. 

However, the small things matters quite a lot: Can the alarms be heard? Do the buttons have a decent feedback, and are the screen high contrast?


----------



## hiker

the count down timer beeper in this watch has been extended to ten seconds,from 5 seconds in older protreks .the snooze alarm sounds for seven times if you don't turn it off


----------



## Sedi

TS149 said:


> It confirms the absence of a day/month/date display, which makes it a deal breaker for me. With all that screen real estate, they dropped the ball. Enjoy yours, guys.


Yup - it either displays weekday and date or month and date - very similar to the PAW-500. Well - normally I can remember the month so - for me it's not a dealbreaker.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## TS149

Sedi said:


> Yup - it either displays weekday and date or month and date - very similar to the PAW-500. Well - normally I can remember the month so - for me it's not a dealbreaker.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


If only I was that intelligent.o|


----------



## JohnnyB

I just read that you can set a reference altitude to make the altimeter more accurate. Is this something new to the protreks? Is this a big step forward in accuracy?


----------



## cjenrick

so does this protrek have a seconds counter around the face of the watch in a circular fashion like it looks in the photos?


----------



## Odie

I will have mine next week and can let you know ;-)


----------



## TylerCreviston

Does anyone know what happened to the titanium model that was picture at Baselworld and some of the original press photos? I'm not seeing it anywhere now. I really hope they follow through and make a titanium version.


----------



## hiker

titanium version of protreks is usualy released a month or two after the resin strap release


----------



## Hicks

This Japanese link is a new one on me http://protrek.jp/products/slim-line/

I'm getting quite excited about this Casio!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisek

Nice link! I'm happy to see my orange kept a face with orange tint! One was shown without, I like the tint more. 

Sent with aloha


----------



## nbell

Thanks for that info. That is the one that I am waiting on to purchase. I like the titanium version the most of all of versions that I have seen.


----------



## skccs

cjenrick said:


> so does this protrek have a seconds counter around the face of the watch in a circular fashion like it looks in the photos?


I just tried to find out about that circle-display which seems only to be shown during night-time. Casio's Website shows something like 10:58 PM on the photos of the pwr-3000. If I google for other pictures, the circle seems to be missing during daytime.

I read through the english manual an even tried to figure out if there is any hint in the japanese manual (It seems they have more details there?). But found nothing at all.

Now, I have a theory: The watch at protrek.jp shows current time 10:58 PM. When you scroll down the webpage it shows sunrise at 645 AM. So this is roughly 8 hours of darkness until sunrise. The dark circle around the time-display shows 8 hours from 12 to 8. So I think, the dark circle will get smaller and smaller until the night is over.

By the way the watch shows 50 seconds, but only the equivalent of 40 seconds as a circle. I think it will not show the seconds as circle. As it does not show any graphic circle during daytime.

What do you think?


----------



## cjenrick

that would make sense.

i want to buy this watch really bad and now from here

Rakuten: CASIO Casio PRO TREK proto Lec PRW-3000-1JF- Shopping Japanese products from Japan

but im still not sure if it will come with imperial settings for the watch.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

I'm just guessing too, but it already displays the seconds on the bottom left, so I don't think that's what that is for. I'm not sure what the plus ten to minus ten next to it means though, perhaps those numbers are key.

But those pictures are most likely computer generated & not 'reliable' enough to speculate on, I wouldn't just assume that graph will actually show in time keeping mode at any time.


----------



## Chrisek

I thought the manual stated imperial units are available if you put your home city as something other than Tokyo? In any case mine has left the outbound office of Japan EMS and is en route to US customs. Odie, myself, or others will be able to factually answer shortly. 

Sent with aloha


----------



## hiker

the barometer graph is about 42 hours duration In this watch,but it becomes 22 hours if you activate the storm alarm or sudden barometer change icons,because the baro icons take half the space of graph than .its mentioned in manual


----------



## cjenrick

Ok i will wait a few more days for your guys review! thank you


----------



## cjenrick

also where did you guys buy your watches from?


----------



## Chrisek

I can't speak for the others, but I had pre-ordered mine from Seiya. 

Sent with aloha


----------



## cjenrick

do you have a link?


----------



## skccs

cjenrick said:


> that would make sense.
> 
> i want to buy this watch really bad and now from here
> 
> Rakuten: CASIO Casio PRO TREK proto Lec PRW-3000-1JF- Shopping Japanese products from Japan
> 
> but im still not sure if it will come with imperial settings for the watch.


Don't know about the settings, but I can highly recommend Rakuten. I ordered my PRX-2500 (black) there on a Saturday and got it the following Tuesday. All in perfect state ;-)


----------



## skccs

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I'm just guessing too, but it already displays the seconds on the bottom left, so I don't think that's what that is for. I'm not sure what the plus ten to minus ten next to it means though, perhaps those numbers are key.
> 
> But those pictures are most likely computer generated & not 'reliable' enough to speculate on, I wouldn't just assume that graph will actually show in time keeping mode at any time.


This remains an interesting point. Strange, that they didn't write about it in the manual. As if the company would like to keep us interested for a longer time ;-=


----------



## skccs

:-!:-!


cjenrick said:


> Ok i will wait a few more days for your guys review! thank you


Oh yes, can't wait to read a very first review from you all


----------



## cjenrick

ya i just want to make sure it has imperial settings ahhhh!

i dont see no reason why it wouldnt


----------



## Odie

cjenrick said:


> ya i just want to make sure it has imperial settings ahhhh!
> 
> i dont see no reason why it wouldnt


I'll know early next week ;-)


----------



## Odie

cjenrick said:


> also where did you guys buy your watches from?


Got mine from Chino Watches. Very good customer service.


----------



## Odie

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I'm not sure what the plus ten to minus ten next to it means though, perhaps those numbers are key.


If it's like previous Protreks, then then that is for the barometer.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Yay, just a few more days now :-!

If any of you first adopters owns an older model(s) Protrek/Pathfinder please post some pics of them together for comparison.


----------



## cal..45

The real dealbreaker for me is the LED backlight on this one. I can (barely) accept it on a basic level G or on my cheapo SGW-300, but definitely not on a new top model Protrek. Sorry Casio, from me no big cash with that trash.


cheers


----------



## Odie




----------



## cjenrick

how is it? dos it have imperial settings ect? and how does it fit?


----------



## Odie

PS: It does have Imperial settings... Buy away!


----------



## cjenrick

mini review asap please lol


----------



## Odie

At work but here is a brief rundown:

Buttons solid
Band feels cheap
Wing system for band 
Display is nice
Watch is fast, much faster than previous models. 

All for now...


----------



## Odie

Comparison shot:


----------



## TylerCreviston

Odie said:


> Band feels cheap


I am holding out for the titanium version. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## dammen

This model is quickly growing on me, and that's a lot coming from a guy who doesn't even like digitals! Where is the best (and cheapest) place to buy one?


----------



## hiker

Odie said:


>


man!!!its a beauty.i definitely want this same one as yours.how is strap?better than previous resin straps or not?


----------



## Odie

It's ok, soft. I've felt better but it is better than previous Protreks, especially the PAG240.


----------



## cjenrick

one more favor. can you link me to the exact site at which you got yours?


----------



## Odie

cjenrick said:


> one more favor. can you link me to the exact site at which you got yours?


I bought mine from Chino Watches. Google that and then email them because their site kind of sucks. You can also buy from Rakuten as well.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Thanks for the pics and initial impressions guys









Did anyone figure out yet what that graph is for on the left side of the dial that we were discussing on the previous pages?

It does look a bit smaller next to the 110Y, it will probably match my 6" wrist a bit better too, although I'm still very happy with my PRG-200GB. No one ordered one with a negative display yet?

Oh, and congrats to the new owners of course!

edit: one more question; where did they hide the light button on the new kid on the block?


----------



## Odie

Button is at the 6 o'clock hour


----------



## cjenrick

so i placed my order earlier from raukuten and then i get email later saying

Thank you for an order.
The credit card of the errand was not available this time.
Please change a payment method in PayPal.
When it is hoped for a payment method in PayPal, please inform it of E-mail address.


so now i'm confused did my order go threw? did my card get charged? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Chrisek

About to post unboxing, here is wrist shot of the orange.










Sent with aloha


----------



## Odie

cjenrick said:


> so i placed my order earlier from raukuten and then i get email later saying
> 
> Thank you for an order.
> The credit card of the errand was not available this time.
> Please change a payment method in PayPal.
> When it is hoped for a payment method in PayPal, please inform it of E-mail address.
> 
> so now i'm confused did my order go threw? did my card get charged? Anyone have any idea?


Your order went through but they don't take credit cards. You have to pay them through PayPal. They will want your PayPal email address and then they'll send you the "bill".


----------



## cjenrick

Odie said:


> Your order went through but they don't take credit cards. You have to pay them through PayPal. They will want your PayPal email address and then they'll send you the "bill".


hmm i replied with my email address to my paypal account.
Also my paypal and bank account are not linked if that matters or not.


----------



## Ozzroo

Well after wishing to purchase a Pro-Trek whilst overseas i grabbed a 3000 on Sunday night in Tokyo.
Was fun walking around all the stores checking out all of the various models 1500,2000,2500 and of
course the new gen 3. Picked up a bargain also I thought at (Y)26057.

Wore it since then and have arrived home into Australia this morning.

* size is great. Whilst not as beasty as say a PRW-2500 it is still large enough
* feels very solid and not plasticky. Well made
* went with positive display (black with dk grey band) as all black negative not as bright (well in shop fluros anyway)
* strap is great albeit thin but i like it. wings on strap aid with smaller wrist. Even had it on for 9 hours whilst asleep on plane and didnt annoy me.
* white auto LED is great. can see even small indicators such as PM and LT (auto light) etc which are small font
* Altimeter maxed out at 2058m on plane  guessing due to cabin pressurisation. On arriving home its right on my home's AMSL

What I knew about that almost tipped me to a PRW-2500...

- no time on BARO/TEMP screen. Would be handy to see current temp for example and time at same time. quick to switch but still
- No tide graph. Would have been good but sunrise / sunset for me probably better anyway

Overall the 3000 is great. Its nice to look at and even slightly understated with the less big tags on casing and strap etc (like the Tough solar and Pro Trek writing.)
Yet to take on my hiking routes but so far I am happy with the accuracy and degree of configuration.

Ozzy


----------



## Ozzroo

Well after wishing to purchase a Pro-Trek whilst overseas i grabbed a 3000 on Sunday night in Tokyo.
Was fun walking around all the stores checking out all of the various models 1500,2000,2500 and of
course the new gen 3. Picked up a bargain also I thought at (Y)26057.

Wore it since then and have arrived home into Australia this morning.

* size is great. Whilst not as beasty as say a PRW-2500 it is still large enough
* feels very solid and not plasticky. Well made
* went with positive display (black with dk grey band) as all black negative not as bright (well in shop fluros anyway)
* strap is great albeit thin but i like it. wings on strap aid with smaller wrist. Even had it on for 9 hours whilst asleep on plane and didnt annoy me.
* white auto LED is great. can see even small indicators such as PM and LT (auto light) etc which are small font
* Altimeter maxed out at 2058m on plane  guessing due to cabin pressurisation. On arriving home its right on my home's AMSL

What I knew about that almost tipped me to a PRW-2500...

- no time on BARO/TEMP screen. Would be handy to see current temp for example and time at same time. quick to switch but still
- No tide graph. Would have been good but sunrise / sunset for me probably better anyway

Overall the 3000 is great. Its nice to look at and even slightly understated with the less big tags on casing and strap etc
Yet to take on my hiking routes but so far I am happy with the accuracy and degree of configuration.

Ozzy


----------



## Hicks

First photo I've seen of the titanium model

Google Translate


----------



## skccs

Odie said:


>


It looks fantastic. I will also wait for the titanmodel. But definitely need to get one ;-)


----------



## skccs

Ozzroo said:


> Well after wishing to purchase a Pro-Trek whilst overseas i grabbed a 3000 on Sunday night in Tokyo.
> Was fun walking around all the stores checking out all of the various models 1500,2000,2500 and of
> course the new gen 3. Picked up a bargain also I thought at (Y)26057.
> 
> Wore it since then and have arrived home into Australia this morning.
> 
> * size is great. Whilst not as beasty as say a PRW-2500 it is still large enough
> * feels very solid and not plasticky. Well made
> * went with positive display (black with dk grey band) as all black negative not as bright (well in shop fluros anyway)
> * strap is great albeit thin but i like it. wings on strap aid with smaller wrist. Even had it on for 9 hours whilst asleep on plane and didnt annoy me.
> * white auto LED is great. can see even small indicators such as PM and LT (auto light) etc which are small font
> * Altimeter maxed out at 2058m on plane  guessing due to cabin pressurisation. On arriving home its right on my home's AMSL
> 
> What I knew about that almost tipped me to a PRW-2500...
> 
> - no time on BARO/TEMP screen. Would be handy to see current temp for example and time at same time. quick to switch but still
> - No tide graph. Would have been good but sunrise / sunset for me probably better anyway
> 
> Overall the 3000 is great. Its nice to look at and even slightly understated with the less big tags on casing and strap etc
> Yet to take on my hiking routes but so far I am happy with the accuracy and degree of configuration.
> 
> Ozzy


Thank's for the quick review. Could you find out about meaning of the graphic circle display during standard-time mode?


----------



## skccs

Odie said:


> Comparison shot:


Wow, I didnt know that Casio already hat a previous model as small as the pwr-3000 (with nearly identical screen layout?). My PWR-2500 seems to be much more like a brick ;-)


----------



## Odie

Just a quick tip:

If you try to preform a manual calibration for the Atomic signal, you must NOT have the storm alarm activated.


----------



## hiker

Ozzroo said:


> Well after wishing to purchase a Pro-Trek whilst overseas i grabbed a 3000 on Sunday night in Tokyo.
> Was fun walking around all the stores checking out all of the various models 1500,2000,2500 and of
> course the new gen 3. Picked up a bargain also I thought at (Y)26057.
> 
> Wore it since then and have arrived home into Australia this morning.
> 
> * size is great. Whilst not as beasty as say a PRW-2500 it is still large enough
> * feels very solid and not plasticky. Well made
> * went with positive display (black with dk grey band) as all black negative not as bright (well in shop fluros anyway)
> * strap is great albeit thin but i like it. wings on strap aid with smaller wrist. Even had it on for 9 hours whilst asleep on plane and didnt annoy me.
> * white auto LED is great. can see even small indicators such as PM and LT (auto light) etc which are small font
> * Altimeter maxed out at 2058m on plane  guessing due to cabin pressurisation. On arriving home its right on my home's AMSL
> 
> What I knew about that almost tipped me to a PRW-2500...
> 
> -* no time on BARO/TEMP screen. Would be handy to see current temp for example and time at same time. quick to switch but still
> - No tide graph. Would have been good but sunrise / sunset for me probably better anyway
> *
> Overall the 3000 is great. Its nice to look at and even slightly understated with the less big tags on casing and strap etc
> Yet to take on my hiking routes but so far I am happy with the accuracy and degree of configuration.
> 
> Ozzy


good review...I also think that time in barometer screen would have been better ,like in prw 2000/2500 and prg 240 because barometer theromometer screen is the most used feature...and they put time in altimeter screen but not in barometric screen,which is weird...but anyway,you cant have it all in one package anyway.too many other positive things in this watch though that make anyone lean towards buying it


----------



## Ozzroo

Also received a nice little green "Protrek" caribiner thrown in when I bought the watch. Manual also was in Japanese
however we know english PDF easily obtainable.

Watch came in handy on last day in Tokyo to find my bearings on locating south exit to train station. Was cloudy 
So far in TIME mode, the outer ring from what I can see is displaying pressure change. almost like secondary
add-on to the graph given perhaps you have the TIME screen in date mode.

Other slight negative I had originally when comparing to 2500 for example was the simple date. No year or proper
D/M/Y all in one, but generally you know the month and year off the top of your head but not always exact day
so it wasnt a big deal in the end.


----------



## zephyrnoid

JohnnyB said:


> I just read that you can set a reference altitude to make the altimeter more accurate. Is this something new to the protreks? Is this a big step forward in accuracy?


NOt new.


----------



## yankeexpress

Hicks said:


> First photo I've seen of the titanium model
> 
> Google Translate


Thanks for the link. 3000T looks different.


----------



## starfly

Does anyone know when the PRW-3000 will be released in Europe?


----------



## Chrisek

@hiker: I think the difference is because you can have the barometric trend on the time screen. So you only switch to the barometric screen for details.










Sent with aloha


----------



## starfly

For people that are looking for the English manual to check out all the features:

http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3414.pdf

Cheers!


----------



## TylerCreviston

skccs said:


> Thank's for the quick review. Could you find out about meaning of the graphic circle display during standard-time mode?


After reviewing the manual I think I understand the circle better.

As far as I can tell, it is not used in standard timekeeping mode, and is only for compass and barometer readings.

In fact after reading the entire manual, I don't see anything that would produce the display in this promotional photo: http://protrek.jp/img/PRW-3000.jpg

In compass mode, three dots of the circle point indicate north, and one dot indicates the remaining cardinal directions. The upper display indicates with letters (ie NNW) the direction that 12:00 is pointing.

There is also a compass bearing memory mode, where three dots indicate north and a single dot indicates a stored bearing.

In Barometer mode, the dots along the outer ring indicate barometric pressure trend.

Seems like a bit of a waste to me. There are 60 ticks on this circle so it would be cool if it could indicate seconds in timekeeping mode or something.

Would love to be wrong on this. Maybe someone who has theirs already could verify this?


----------



## hiker

can anyone post picture of backplate of prw 3000?and what,s its make?kjapan,thailand or china?


----------



## skccs

TylerCreviston said:


> After reviewing the manual I think I understand the circle better...
> 
> ...
> 
> In fact after reading the entire manual, I don't see anything that would produce the display in this promotional photo: http://protrek.jp/img/PRW-3000.jpg
> 
> ...


Maybe this was a planned function, which was dropped for the final model. Or it is somekind of undocumented easter-egg. Maybe you keep pushing different buttons simultaneously to try to find out? Or maybe better not, for the watch to stay working correctly ;-)

Someone will find it out, we just need to wait a little more...


----------



## Ozzroo

Made in Thailand it is, but interestingly with Casio Japan etched on the metal strap buckle


----------



## starfly

For those interested, I found out today that Casio is planning a European release of the PRW-3000 in mid-august. I.e., that's when it should be available at some retailers.


----------



## Bidle

Hi Guys,


Anybody noticed a address to order straps for the watch?? I would like to order some extra straps! 

Thx in advance.


----------



## Hicks

starfly said:


> For those interested, I found out today that Casio is planning a European release of the PRW-3000 in mid-august. I.e., that's when it should be available at some retailers.


Excellent. Thank you for the information.


----------



## hiker

Ozzroo said:


> Made in Thailand it is, but interestingly with Casio Japan etched on the metal strap buckle


you have the orange version?ok thanks for info...yes made in Thailand means its manufactured in Thailand.as for casio japan written on band it means that watch is from casio japan but made in Thailand.i had a prg250 with same .i.e made in Thailand written on back plate and casio japan written on band buckle


----------



## Montastico

I got the PRW-3000 from Japan yesterday and am very pleased. Perfect size (a bit smaller than I thought though), and it has all the functions I need. Worth mentioning if you shake your arm, you will hear the noise of the buttons moving slightly. Bit cheap feeling, but as long as it is waterproof no prob.

The reason I found this thread, was because I am also trying to figure out the dotted line around the circle on the promotionpicture. I found that very elegant. Please let me know if someone find out how to activate etc.


----------



## Bidle

I would try the following;

Start the stopwatch and than go to the time display!


----------



## Chrisek

I tried the stopwatch. Didn't work on the time display. 

Sent with aloha


----------



## dreamer_toons

I'm a new owner of this PRW3000. 

I have wearing my frogman as my daily watch and this is my first protrek; loves the sleekness and lightweight. 

I have been reading and trying to understand the functionalities of the Barometer and the Barometric Pressure Change Indicator Barometric Pressure Change Alert. How do I enable the indicator to display and the alert to work?


----------



## Montastico

dreamer_toons said:


> I'm a new owner of this PRW3000.
> 
> I have wearing my frogman as my daily watch and this is my first protrek; loves the sleekness and lightweight.
> 
> I have been reading and trying to understand the functionalities of the Barometer and the Barometric Pressure Change Indicator Barometric Pressure Change Alert. How do I enable the indicator to display and the alert to work?


-----------

As I understand it, the watch alerts you if sudden changes in barometric pressure happens. To active, press the button labeled "Baro" once. When in Baro-mode, press and hold the Baro-button for three sekunds to activate. Then there will be a small text in the display marked Baro to show it is activated. To deactivate, press and hold the Baro-button once more under the Baro-mode. To go back into Time-mode press the Mode-button.

In Time-mode you get a baro-graph on top of the display by pressing the "Adjust"-button several times. If the graph is rising the weather is getting better. If going downwards the weather might get worse. That's how I understand it. You find the manual in english here: http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3414.pdf .


----------



## Montastico

I have read the manual but it says nothing about the dotted line around the circle. It kinda bugs me because it would look so much better. Other then that one of the best digital watches I've had. I love it.


----------



## Nuit

Hello,

I've tried to find it at Chino Watch but it seems that they don't sell it anymore.
Can you give a list of sellers on the net ?

Thank you.


----------



## Odie

Nuit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've tried to find it at Chino Watch but it seems that they don't sell it anymore.
> Can you give a list of sellers on the net ?
> 
> Thank you.


Did you email them? If not, then do so because their site isn't the best.

Seiya Japan 
Sunknots (Google the name and their store will come up in English)


----------



## Montastico

Nuit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've tried to find it at Chino Watch but it seems that they don't sell it anymore.
> Can you give a list of sellers on the net ?
> 
> Thank you.


I ordered mine from here:

CASIO PROTREK Watch


----------



## Bidle

Montastico said:


> I have read the manual but it says nothing about the dotted line around the circle. It kinda bugs me because it would look so much better. Other then that one of the best digital watches I've had. I love it.


That is strange indeed,... as there are manny photo's with the 'ring'. Did you try all the functions?


----------



## Sedi

Ozzroo said:


> Made in Thailand it is, but interestingly with Casio Japan etched on the metal strap buckle


It simply means the strap is from Japan and the watch "Made in Thailand". It's the same on my G-9300 I'm wearing at the moment.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Bidle

Montastico said:


> I have read the manual but it says nothing about the dotted line around the circle. It kinda bugs me because it would look so much better. Other then that one of the best digital watches I've had. I love it.


Just got mine!!  The ring is on the display, while using the compass. So it is there. Now I will start with setting the watch and after I will take a look as well!

Funny how happy I am with this watch. It's my first watch in this segment.


----------



## Hicks

I'm eagerly awaiting a video review of this model. So if any lucky owner is feeling generous be the first to post one on YouTube please!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hiker

specially need input on volume of alarm and countdown timers.is it as low as prg 240 etc or reasonable like prg 80 and 90...and strap comfort


----------



## Chrisek

Started taking photos today. We moved last week and are still unpacking. My SEC is not tolerating any work on a review when there are still boxes to unpack and things to put away ;-)

Sent with aloha


----------



## TylerCreviston

Titanium update:

A few days ago I searched around for what I believe will be the Titanium model, PRW-300T-7. I've also seen references to PRW-3000T-7ER. I found it listed as Out of Stock on an Italian site (vendita orologi e gioielli online). I clicked their "notify me when this is in stock" button. They emailed me today to say they expect it within two weeks.

Not sure if this is legit, but there it is.


----------



## hiker

399 euro .is it not bit steep for titanium version.almost twice the price of prg 550.but I also agree that titanium model of this module Is a must have .I hope


----------



## skccs

Montastico said:


> I have read the manual but it says nothing about the dotted line around the circle. It kinda bugs me because it would look so much better. Other then that one of the best digital watches I've had. I love it.


I read through the manual a second time and think, that I found out the meaning of the circle around the time display 

I shows the duration of an automatic treck-log. Each dot represents 12 min. of log-time. 60 dots are 720 min. = 12 hours of logtime. For this kind of log you dont have to stay in altimeter mode.

MAybe one of the early owners can try out this function.


----------



## Bidle

You are right!!

Just checked it. Part of the ring is also used for the compass and barometer. Still this is the nicest.
Too bad it is gone after the measurement.


----------



## Toothbras

This has probably been asked, but will this model be a domestic release in the US anytime soon?


----------



## Odie

Toothbras said:


> This has probably been asked, but will this model be a domestic release in the US anytime soon?


October


----------



## Sean779

Odie said:


> October


man those are some slow boats!


----------



## Chrisek

More like it takes a couple of production runs before the local (japanese) market has enough, then they can start selling world wide. 

Sent with aloha


----------



## skccs

Bidle said:


> You are right!!
> 
> Just checked it. Part of the ring is also used for the compass and barometer. Still this is the nicest.
> Too bad it is gone after the measurement.


The compass needs battery power, but with this new tripple-sensor-module already works longer than with previous models. So it doesnt show in time mode. The latest measurement does no more point to north if you move around ;-)

The barometermode can be kept to show for a longer time. But there doesnt seem to be any time display in barometer mode.

But, the trecking-log duration display should stay when you get back to time mode. This would mean, that (in the picture from casio.jp) the treck-log is in opearation for 8 hours.


----------



## Bidle

skccs said:


> The compass needs battery power, but with this new tripple-sensor-module already works longer than with previous models. So it doesnt show in time mode. The latest measurement does no more point to north if you move around ;-)
> 
> The barometermode can be kept to show for a longer time. But there doesnt seem to be any time display in barometer mode.
> 
> But, the trecking-log duration display should stay when you get back to time mode. This would mean, that (in the picture from casio.jp) the treck-log is in opearation for 8 hours.


Yes, you are right, what I tried to explain (my English let me down ;-) ). 
It only shows the ring when you start recording a treck. So when you stop to record it is gone,... Also it isn't possible to pause.


----------



## skccs

Bidle said:


> Yes, you are right, what I tried to explain (my English let me down ;-) ).
> It only shows the ring when you start recording a treck. So when you stop to record it is gone,... Also it isn't possible to pause.


Thank you for your testing. I definitely will get this watch ;-) Now, it's clear, what you meant! You cant leave that ring displayed unless you are trek-recording constantly, which is powerconsuming. Maybe Casio wanted it to be on the main time display for that reason. To remember that background-recording is on ;-)

By the way, english is not my main language either. I usually talk swiss-german or german. Isn't the dutch language inspired by german and english? When I talk in swiss-german tourist's sometimes ask me if this is kind of dutch-language ;-)


----------



## hiker

one more interesting thing I noticed is that possibly after prw 3000 the casio has stopped making both atomic and non atomic models of protreks.(prg non atomic and prw atomic with time)..this I conclude when seeing casio asia website that usualy only has prg protrek range (non atomic prg models)...first time a prw model that is prw 3000 is displayed in casio asia site (outside japan china where signal are present)....also I think that these days when you can get 10 dollar atomic time keeping clock anywhere,the cost of this function is not that much...so if casio sells prw at prg price it wont be loss for them in any way....atleast this is my opinion.lets see


----------



## skccs

hiker said:


> one more interesting thing I noticed is that possibly after prw 3000 the casio has stopped making both atomic and non atomic models of protreks.(prg non atomic and prw atomic with time)..this I conclude when seeing casio asia website that usualy only has prg protrek range (non atomic prg models)...first time a prw model that is prw 3000 is displayed in casio asia site (outside japan china where signal are present)....also I think that these days when you can get 10 dollar atomic time keeping clock anywhere,the cost of this function is not that much...so if casio sells prw at prg price it wont be loss for them in any way....atleast this is my opinion.lets see


And in there press release they also informed, that the new triplesensor (not the atomic timekeeping chip) is not only less battery-consuming and much smaller, but also a lot cheaper. I think the titan-model is in a compareble price range as the resin models have been before (comparint it with my prw-2500).I like that the try to compete with cheaper watches and keep up the outstanding quality and superior technology.


----------



## Apollo83

Nuit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've tried to find it at Chino Watch but it seems that they don't sell it anymore.
> Can you give a list of sellers on the net ?
> 
> Thank you.


I've ordered mine from Sunknots for 27500Y (~$275) + 1000Y ($10) shipping to Europe for me.
I went for the black with negative display (Yes it may be slightly harder to read, but it looks so good! )
If you open the page through Google or Bing page translator then you can get it in English.
There is a contact form. If you state the watch model and ask for shipping cost to your shipping address and to pay using Paypal... then you should be good.
Use uncomplicated English as there is a little bit of a language problem. (mostly from those of us who can't speak Japanese!)
Anyway, so far so good for me.
I'm tracking mine - apparently it's about to leave Chubu Airport in Nagoya...


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Finally some one ordered one with the negative display. I honestly thought everyone would be all over the negative display versions but I haven't seen a single rl pic out there yet so far.

Please post many when you get it, mr. Rocketman (or Greek God..?)


----------



## hiker

skccs said:


> And in there press release they also informed, that the new triplesensor (not the atomic timekeeping chip) is not only less battery-consuming and much smaller, but also a lot cheaper. I think the titan-model is in a compareble price range as the resin models have been before (comparint it with my prw-2500).I like that the try to compete with cheaper watches and keep up the outstanding quality and superior technology.


but why have the prices of prw3000 been so high till now?may be they go down a lot after they are released worldwide?.as I am planning to buy both resin and titanium version hopefully


----------



## cjenrick

my prw-3000 has been stuck in chicago customs since july 3 now its driving me nuts


----------



## Sean779

skccs said:


> And in there press release they also informed, that the new triplesensor (not the atomic timekeeping chip) is not only less battery-consuming and much smaller, but also a lot cheaper.


Makes sense for Casio to tout less battery-consuming and smaller, but cheaper? That would lead us to expect cheaper prices. If I were Casio, I'd keep that to myself.


----------



## bjw29

wonder if they will make a saphire crystal version. or will I have to get a zagg sheild for it as well?


----------



## bjw29

the one thing I would love to see on this watch is a storm alarm. I know to calculate the baro when im at the beach or on my bike but it would be nice to have it beep when it changes. maybe i am asking to much lol


----------



## starfly

bwrian said:


> the one thing I would love to see on this watch is a storm alarm. I know to calculate the baro when im at the beach or on my bike but it would be nice to have it beep when it changes. maybe i am asking to much lol


Guess what... it does have a storm alarm.


----------



## bjw29

starfly said:


> Guess what... it does have a storm alarm.


My first reaction!









awesomeness! lol


----------



## Pelican

bwrian said:


> My first reaction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesomeness! lol


LOL!
Nicely represented ;-)


----------



## Polarbear

I am considering buying this model but I have three concerns. Perhaps someone could help me with these questions:

1. My strap on my Frogman broke a few days ago and I thought I could just walk in to any Casio retailer and get a new one. But it seems like the strap is very unusual and the regular ones won't fit it. My concern is that the same thing will apply to the PRW-3000. Do you know if somewhat standard straps can be used on it?

2. I have not had the chance to see it in real life and even if I know the dimensions I am not sure about the screen size and the numbers on it. I would prefer a screen size and size of the characters on it to be of the same size as the Suunto Core. Would it be possible for anyone to comment or post a comparison picture of those two models next to each other?

3. I have seen a few watches with negative displays that have been hard to view from certain angles. For example the Suunto Core all black. Could anyone share their opinions on the negative display of the PRW-3000?

Skickat från min GT-I9300 med Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tom_hanx

cal..45 said:


> The real dealbreaker for me is the LED backlight on this one. I can (barely) accept it on a basic level G or on my cheapo SGW-300, but definitely not on a new top model Protrek. Sorry Casio, from me no big cash with that trash.


I would not go as far as labeling it trash but agree lack of EL in a flagship model is a total turnoff. We are yet to see other little quirks like the stiff(ish) band, the seconds outer ring etc eat away from the allure of this one. Damn, it is hard to find a second Casio next to the GW5000. :think:

Congrats to all new owners - wear them in good health and good company ;-)|>


----------



## albertorocca




----------



## 4overthru3

Owner of a PRW3000 giving my $.02...

The storm alarm isn't even close to as useful as Suunto Core. PRW3000 needs to be turned on everyday. 

The snooze feature on the PRW3000 is awful. Get this - to turn off the alarm you have to act like you are resetting the main time on the watch. Madening.

PRW3000 altimeter is useless.


----------



## cjenrick

so i finally got mine i'm very impressed the watch is slimmer than i thought and the band too.

only grip is the band scews wiggle around it makes an annoying sound. Anyone else have that problem too?


----------



## Hicks

Now I might sound a bit daft here but I'm struggling to understand the barometer function on this watch. I'm not sure if this is the way that older Protreks worked because it's my first. 

Are my assumptions correct:

The basic/ normal barometer takes readings once every two hours. The reading are reflected on the graph and it indicates a trend. 

The barometric pressure differential pointer (the little square) shows whether the current reading is more or less than the previous one. 

You can put the watch in a more sensitive 'Pressure Change Indicator' mode (whereby arrows show what is going on) and the watch takes readings every two minutes. I assume that the storm alert only works in this mode? This mode is basically designed for getting a much more accurate trend and it will take measurements over the preceding 24 hours (e.g. when you might set up camp in the evening, and plan to set off the next morning).

While this sensitive mode is activated, the time calibration won't work. 

Is this correct guys?


----------



## cjenrick

ya that sounds pretty accurate


----------



## hiker

4overthru3 said:


> Owner of a PRW3000 giving my $.02...
> 
> The storm alarm isn't even close to as useful as Suunto Core. PRW3000 needs to be turned on everyday.
> 
> The snooze feature on the PRW3000 is awful. Get this - to turn off the alarm you have to act like you are resetting the main time on the watch. Madening.
> 
> PRW3000 altimeter is useless.


other things I may agree but how is altimeter useless.altimeter is very accurate on this watch actually.


----------



## 4overthru3

You can't lock it.

It will change if the barometer changes.

Same as all Casios, I believe.

Get one, take a ride up the closest elevator to the tenth floor, and see what happens to your storm alarm, which BTW you need to turn on first.


----------



## Chrisek

@hicks: now you know why I've been holding off on that section of my review. Still learning it well enough to photo and verb it. 

@4overthru3: that just was never the way I used my altimeters (x-cyclist and hiker) so it works great the way I'm familiar with using it. (Set to 0, go about my day, come back to finish and look at the cumulative and add or subtract the gain or loss from my 0 point to compensate for the baro change.) 

sent with aloha


----------



## Hicks

Well I'm slowly getting to grips with the module. One area I still don't see the point of is the Auto Save (altimeter) records. Any idea what you'd use it for?









Also, I noticed there is a simultaneous button press function with the altimeter (to reset altimeter to what the watch is reading, not what you've previously entered). I think you'd need to regularly use these functions to be able to remember them all!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuit

Hi everyone,

Is that possible to put a leather strap like a hirsch strap ?
Carbon - La gamme de bracelets HIRSCH - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH

Thank you.


----------



## Apollo83

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Finally some one ordered one with the negative display. I honestly thought everyone would be all over the negative display versions but I haven't seen a single rl pic out there yet so far. Please post many when you get it, mr. Rocketman (or Greek God..?)


Hi Mr Explosiveman.
Pics of the watch as well as my Japanese purchase experience here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/buying-casio-prw-3000-japan-892470.html

(P.S. definitely more rocket scientist than greek god - according to my wife)


----------



## milo dinosaur

I just got mine today and I'm utterly impressed with it. The build quality is good and it has this "gundam" feel to the design. The watch and strap itself is actually a very dark kind of gray and the buttons are just a step up from what i got in my 5600.. Anyway, the only thing that was bugging me was the long strap sticking out at the 12o clock area so I chopped it up, did some filing and buffing.. Now this watch is perfect! Check out the pics!










No more long end sticking out.


----------



## Hicks

milo dinosaur said:


> I just got mine today and I'm utterly impressed with it. The build quality is good and it has this "gundam" feel to the design. The watch and strap itself is actually a very dark kind of gray and the buttons are just a step up from what i got in my 5600.. Anyway, the only thing that was bugging me was the long strap sticking out at the 12o clock area so I chopped it up, did some filing and buffing.. Now this watch is perfect! Check out the pics!
> 
> No more long end sticking out.


Congrats and good work on the strap!

I was lifting a tree trunk into a van on sunday and I managed to put a scratch/ gouge on my strap. It's not that noticeable but it kinda bugs me seeing as it's such a new watch. Is it possible to sand it out do you think?


----------



## milo dinosaur

I wouldn't recommend sanding the strap unless you're going to cut it.. It leaves behind quite a coarse finish so it's definitely going to quite conspicuous.

I do feel yr pain though! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## skccs

Hicks said:


> Well I'm slowly getting to grips with the module. One area I still don't see the point of is the Auto Save (altimeter) records. Any idea what you'd use it for?
> 
> View attachment 1163306
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed there is a simultaneous button press function with the altimeter (to reset altimeter to what the watch is reading, not what you've previously entered). I think you'd need to regularly use these functions to be able to remember them all!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think this is due to the usual altimeter mode beeing restricted how often it meausures the altimeter (you can set up two different intervalls) and seems to slow the intervall after a couple of hours. Also while hiking and using the compass, you exit the altimeter mode and the reading ist stopped also. With the trecking-log funktion you can look up the compass, the barometer/thermometer oder use the timer the stopwatch u.s.o. the watch keeps logging the treckings altimeter. This is a function which was not possible with the previous protreck watches from casio (as much as I know. It doesnt exist on my prw-2500 and prx-2500).


----------



## skccs

4overthru3 said:


> You can't lock it.
> 
> It will change if the barometer changes.
> 
> Same as all Casios, I believe.
> 
> Get one, take a ride up the closest elevator to the tenth floor, and see what happens to your storm alarm, which BTW you need to turn on first.


Or you take a bath an repeatedly put the watch under the water und over the water, this works finde for my prw-2500 to activate the barometer change indicator pictorial.


----------



## bjw29

skccs said:


> Or you take a bath an repeatedly put the watch under the water und over the water, this works finde for my prw-2500 to activate the barometer change indicator pictorial.


i dont see anywhere in the manual where there is a storm alarm and the reminds me is there a storm alarm on the PRW2500 ?


----------



## skccs

bwrian said:


> i dont see anywhere in the manual where there is a storm alarm and the reminds me is there a storm alarm on the PRW2500 ?


I don't know if you can call it a storm-indicator. It indicates bigger changes of barometric pressure. On the PRW2500 It show's an Icon (German Manual Page 51). On the PRW3000 It show's an Icon and you can additionally set an accoustic alarm (English Manual Page 54).


----------



## Chrisek

Thank you everyone for helping out with the info on this watch! It is very different from G-Shocks. Continuing the different perspective, it is time for me to hit the main functions. Top right is Compass.









So, let's go over what is on the screen. The top piece "ESE" (easy all you city of angels people, eeeeaaaasy here ;-)) is the direction the top of the watch is facing. In this case East South East.

The middle section is the bearing, and is reading 108 degrees. This is actually brand new to me and I'm sure I'm not alone here. The bearing is how many degrees from North you when read clockwise around the dial. You can have a bearing of 359 degrees (easy way to think is that is 1 degree east of north or 359 degrees west of north.)

The bottom is the current time. Now lets talk about the dots around the face. Can you see the 3 dots between 8 and 9 o'clock? Here is a closer shot:









There are also 3 single dots in 90 degree increments to show West, South, and East. Now you know one of the main reasons there are dots around the face.

One interesting point: You can have the 3 dots represent true north or magnetic north. It is set up for magnetic north, if you wish to change it you will need to know the declination for where you are. Let's call this one of the "Advanced Modes" of the compass.

So, Casio also says there are 3 ways to use the compass function:
1. to find your current location
2. to find the bearing to an objective
3. to determine the direction angle to an objective on a map and head in that direction (Bearing Memory)

While I find 1 and 2 fairly straightforward let's put 3 in the category of "Chrisek doesn't know much about" and move on. If you know you need it, you probably already know how to do it and use it. If you want to learn more, it isn't hard to research.

Compass done. Next up Barometer!


----------



## Chrisek

Barometer. If you look at the top section, you can see an interesting Barometer trend.









What was left of the storm Flossie came through earlier today (it sheared while over the big island), but we essentially got some rain and mild (sub 20mph) winds. Still, it produced and interesting trend which is also fun!

That middle section is the barometric pressure (which I have set to hPa as seen in the immediate lower right from the number). And the bottom is the current temperature (in Celsius, as I'm trying to be more worldly :-!).

Nothing too crazy going on here, but I will point out some interesting stuff. can you see the dot around 3 o'clock and the inlaid numbers from 10 to -10?









There. This is called the "Baro Trend" and I think it is pretty cool. See how the dot is just above zero? That represents one unit or 1hPa. Because it is on the positive side the trend is currently up 1 unit from the previous recording. As mentioned in previous posts, the Barometer Alert activates on BIG swings. I'm guessing values larger than 10 units in either direction. That would be good reason to sound an alarm for about anybody. Also as previously mentioned, this feature has to be turned "on" and is only active for 24 hrs. Having said that, if you are in a situation where it could come up, and you have enough wits about you to put the watch on to see this info, I think you will remember to turn it on.

Those other markers (up, down, and turning around) show on the right side of the baro trend graph.

Now, let's talk a minute. People have brought up "Altimeter Lock" when talking about this watch and mentioning they are bummed it doesn't have it. I had to google this and find out what it is, then figure out why it might be useful. It's purpose is for those trends and alerts. Now: what is it?

Devices that read altitude by barometric pressure (vs math chips and angle sensors, but that is a different topic) essentially have two variables: weather and altitude. Basic math says you have to reduce to one variable to solve in one equation. Because the barometric pressure changes with altitude as well as weather, if you could "lock down" the altitude the device can concentrate on the pressure (for the purpose of tracking the weather here). You can see how this may be valuable at a base camp or some such where you are looking for opportunities to ascend or progress. This Casio does not have this feature.

Having not been in a situation where I've used a device this way, it isn't too important to me. I can see how this could be extremely important/useful to people. I'm merely suggesting you apply the usefulness of this feature to yourself and recognize your own value/desire on it.

OK, on to Altimeter. Easily the one I'm most familiar with.


----------



## Chrisek

Right on! Let's talk.









See that bar in the top piece of the screen? That will show the plan view of your altitude gain and loss for the previous period of time. This watch sat in the house all day so it is merely a bar. In essence, it can look pretty Tour de France if you are having more of an interesting day and take the watch with you.

The "-45" is what the watch thinks my current altitude is. Trust me when I say that isn't the case here.

And the bottom number is the current time.

In a previous life I was a lot more athletic, and used barometer based altimeters daily for the purposes of cycling. Some people genuinely want to know their current altitude for oxygen information. I rarely strayed above 14,000ft unless I was in an airplane, so I wasn't too concerned. If you need current altitude, make sure you check it against a known altitude shortly before your journey to give you a better chance of tracking it.

Now let me tell you the "other" way of using the device. When you are more concerned with gains and losses (say, total gains for cycling/hiking/x-c skiing uses) you use the reference method. Essentially, when you are at your starting point you set it to "0". At events and competitions, or just training in new/different areas you usually don't know the exact altitude you are starting at. At the end you should be back at "0". If it was a bigger day (8,000ft to 12,000+) it takes a few hours and the weather/barometric pressure changes. You just add or subtract the difference accordingly.

A nice thing this watch does, is recognize when you are in this "mode" it changes from the graph to a number "+" or "-" to signify how much above or below your starting point you are. Very useful when you are in that final hour to have an idea of what is coming up!

This watch has the capability of displaying altitude from 2,300ft below sea level (-700m) to 32,800ft above (10,000m). It would be pretty tough to get out of this range without significant help. If that applies to you, I gotta believe you have access to equipment to get a correct reading b-).

As a final shot, this was my "set" for these photos.









Any questions? Ask away! There are people here knowledgeable on the aspects of this watch that I'm not, so just ask.

Hope you enjoyed this.


----------



## Chrisek

Sorry, guys. These last 3 were supposed to go on my review thread in the G-Shock section. Apologies.


----------



## hiker

casio prw3000t is now officialy out by casio. NPR Protrek PRW-3000T-7


----------



## Apollo83

Never mind Chrisek. Nice series anyway. 
I would add that a nice feature of the altimeter is to long press the altimeter button and it will enter trek log mode. Then when you make your trip on foot or bike out will record stats during the log period. Max, min, cumulative ascent and descent...


----------



## Chrisek

Thank you Apollo!

sent with aloha


----------



## ice_man

hiker said:


> casio prw3000t is now officialy out by casio. NPR Protrek PRW-3000T-7


I'd love a combi bracelet for the black prw3000.. That would be totally awesome...

Tapatalk.


----------



## milo dinosaur

ice_man said:


> I'd love a combi bracelet for the black prw3000.. That would be totally awesome...
> 
> Tapatalk.


Yes please! Something like the one they have for the G shock aviation series would be awesome!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hiker

ice_man said:


> I'd love a combi bracelet for the black prw3000.. That would be totally awesome...
> 
> Tapatalk.


I think that by next year they may take out something like you want...3000 I now casio,s premier protrek so I expect a lot of different color and strap variations.perhaps a cloth nylon strap is also on the cards


----------



## ice_man

hiker said:


> I think that by next year they may take out something like you want...3000 I now casio,s premier protrek so I expect a lot of different color and strap variations.perhaps a cloth nylon strap is also on the cards


I do hope so!!! I love this beautiful piece...

Tapatalk.


----------



## TylerCreviston

hiker said:


> casio prw3000t is now officialy out by casio. NPR Protrek PRW-3000T-7


Awesome! should trickle in to resellers pretty soon. Anyone know of a place that has it in stock already?


----------



## TylerCreviston

TylerCreviston said:


> Awesome! should trickle in to resellers pretty soon. Anyone know of a place that has it in stock already?


The PRW-3000T-7JF is now pretty widely available on eBay and the usual Japanese resellers.


----------



## fraza

I HAVE ONE Q AND ITS FOR OTHER PERSONS NOT IMPORTANT AND OTHER IT IS 
WHY CASIO DO NOT HAVE LIKE SUUNTO CORE DEEP METERS WHEN U DEEB IN WATER ??? SUNTO SHOW U BUT CASIO NO


----------



## Bidle

fraza said:


> I HAVE ONE Q AND ITS FOR OTHER PERSONS NOT IMPORTANT AND OTHER IT IS
> WHY CASIO DO NOT HAVE LIKE SUUNTO CORE DEEP METERS WHEN U DEEB IN WATER ??? SUNTO SHOW U BUT CASIO NO


Well it is what it is,.....up to you to make the right choice.

ps. Please kill the Capslock!


----------



## bjw29

Bidle said:


> Well it is what it is,.....up to you to make the right choice.
> 
> ps. Please kill the Capslock!


His capslock is on bc he can't hear himself type

'Shallow pun'


----------



## Seagull S6

So I just ordered this watch a few days ago but haven't received it yet. For all of you owners out there, do you guys know if your body temperature still affects the thermometer? That's my biggest gripe with these ABC watches, it makes the thermometer basically useless.


----------



## bjw29

Seagull S6 said:


> So I just ordered this watch a few days ago but haven't received it yet. For all of you owners out there, do you guys know if your body temperature still affects the thermometer? That's my biggest gripe with these ABC watches, it makes the thermometer basically useless.


With Casio Pro-Trek's You can adjust the temperature to offset your body temp. I do this by setting my house temp a certain temp and then wearing the watch for 30 mins and then calibrate the temp to the house temp and now its adjusted with my body temp and give you the closest accuracy.


----------



## Seagull S6

bwrian said:


> With Casio Pro-Trek's You can adjust the temperature to offset your body temp. I do this by setting my house temp a certain temp and then wearing the watch for 30 mins and then calibrate the temp to the house temp and now its adjusted with my body temp and give you the closest accuracy.


Yeah I know that's an option but I would just like it if they placed the sensor somewhere so that it wouldn't be affected by body heat. I was hoping that this new V3 sensor would fix this issue. Oh well, I love the looks of this watch and that's why i bought it.


----------



## Dafriar

I am posting for the first time and apologize if this question has been answered elsewhere. I have been following the prw3000......nice looking ABC watch. Is there a titanium negative display version available?


----------



## Bidle

Dafriar said:


> I am posting for the first time and apologize if this question has been answered elsewhere. I have been following the prw3000......nice looking ABC watch. Is there a titanium negative display version available?


Welcome
Not yet, it will take a while.


----------



## Tobarm1907

hey;-) I was in the stores today and took a look at the prw 3000 because I am really thinking about buying a Protrek model, in my opinion this watch looks awsome BUT in comparison to the prw2500 which was directly besides it, it looked really not tough at all, I mean the "bezel" if you can call it that, will not protect the glass very well, the resin wristband looks ok but they didn´t place a thicker end on it, to protect it from sliding out the buckle, 100m WR not 200, they didn`t place any protection at the bottom...

I am just thinking loudly here...and I always prefeered the "bulky" style and that´s one of the reason why I like Casio instead of Suunto:-d...for sure the new sensor is better and I really liked the altitude changes per meter....but for me it is a step backwards in the casio toughness way.....

cheers


----------



## ice_man

Tobarm1907 said:


> hey;-) I was in the stores today and took a look at the prw 3000 because I am really thinking about buying a Protrek model, in my opinion this watch looks awsome BUT in comparison to the prw2500 which was directly besides it, it looked really not tough at all, I mean the "bezel" if you can call it that, will not protect the glass very well, the resin wristband looks ok but they didn´t place a thicker end on it, to protect it from sliding out the buckle, 100m WR not 200, they didn`t place any protection at the bottom...
> 
> I am just thinking loudly here...and I always prefeered the "bulky" style and that´s one of the reason why I like Casio instead of Suunto:-d...for sure the new sensor is better and I really liked the altitude changes per meter....but for me it is a step backwards in the casio toughness way.....
> 
> cheers


This model is marketed towards people who wants a classier protrek. And I am one of them... I love it's size and it's weight. The classy design is a big plus, since I can pull off wearing it with a business casual office attire.

Besides, there's a tougher and bulkier version for it for people who wants all that "protection". It just doesn't have atomic though...

Tapatalk.


----------



## Chrisek

Also, if you look at the underside of the strap it is wavy (varying thickness) and does a very good job of holding the keeper in place. 

This model is more to show how much they could reduce the bulk with the new module (in my opinion) and they did a great job of it. Because of this it will fit under sleeves better. 

The fully "armored" version of it is coming out in the next few months and is the Rangeman (a G-Shock) model# GW-9400.

I'm sure there will be other versions in between these two 

sent with aloha


----------



## pjc3

There is no doubt the PRW3000 competes directly with the Core.


----------



## nbell

I am interested in buying this watch. Does anyone know the lug width on this watch? I am thinking about buying an aftermarket strap (Hirsch Pure Rubber Strap) when this watch is released here in the US and the price comes down.


----------



## l_cypher

Unfortunately the lug width is pretty small IMHO... 16 mm.

I was thinking about changing to a Nato/Zulu. But do not know how will this look with such a small band.

Gesendet von meinem A200 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tobarm1907

yeah that´s true, I guess it´s not bad to go for a more classier way, and youre right with the rangeman they offer a bulky/tough version soon...hmmm still not totally digging the prw3000....but I think I will after using it for a while.....


----------



## Odie

This watch isn't like most Protreks in terms of being able to add a strap due to the design of the watch. The "l" shape at the 12 and 6 position are from the wings. If you remove them you have a gap in the case to deal with. If you keep the wings on, you have to cut the strap you form the "l".


----------



## hiker

Odie said:


> This watch isn't like most Protreks in terms of being able to add a strap due to the design of the watch. The "l" shape at the 12 and 6 position are from the wings. If you remove them you have a gap in the case to deal with. If you keep the wings on, you have to cut the strap you form the "l".


I think the prw 3000 T does not have "l" shaped wing protrusion?so it might be easier to add a strao on that one?anyway with many plus points this is the only negative point of this watch.i wish they had kept the same strap structure as in prw 2000 2500 and 5000/5100....


----------



## nbell

Hiker,

I agree with you on this one. I wish they would have kept the same strap structure that was included on the prw 2000. 

I have been thinking of getting the PRW 3000 T just for that same reason. It appear that the 3000 T does not have the "I" shaped wing protrusion as the other watches in this series. I have thought of a way to installing an aftermarket watch band into that watch. 

The aftermarket band that I am considering is the Dark Grey Hirsch HIVEA Rubber Strap. After I tried that band onto another watch of mine, I cannot go back to those synthetic watchbands. The band feels so comfortable down here in the hot, humid Southeast USA. No worries about sweat trapped around my wrist and so soft and pliable. I am in love with these bands now. 

I think that the PRW 3000T would look great here with a dark grey watch band. 

I am just waiting for the 3000 T to be released here in the USA. The 3000 T is released in Japan now; however, when they are released here in the US the prices should be around $100 US dollars cheaper (or more) than the prices I have seen over there in Japan for this watch.


----------



## Sedi

nbell said:


> It appear that the 3000 T does not have the "I" shaped wing protrusion as the other watches in this series.


AFAIK the "T" version has the same case - it only misses the "wings" on the back - so you could as well just get a PRW-3000 and install another strap.









cheers, Sedi


----------



## nepatriot

Agree that is the biggest disappointment with this watch design that I can see. It's designed to complete with the Core. One thing you can do easily is replace the stock strap with a number of options. I haven't done that in my Core, but a few REI employees with Core's had done so. On the other hand, the 3000 strap looks good. I don't think I'd go for the TT version because 1). the color of the plastic case does not match, and 2). the TT band will get scratched easily.


----------



## Chrisek

Thank you for the photo Sedi! It looks like the T has the same slight notch in the bezel as the resin strap models. 

How noticeable would that be on a NATO?

sent with aloha


----------



## Soonermagic

Question about this version not being "armored" - aside from the aesthetics, how does this differ? Is this watch as durable as the traditional g-shocks? I am primarily interested in shock and vibration resistance?

Thank you.


----------



## Chrisek

It is much tougher than an edifice, but not as armored as the gshocks. You can see this just by how expoesed the crystal is. Also, the buttons are only shrouded on the underside. 

Having said all that, protreks are known to take abuse. With a Gshock, your limb might have to be destroyed before the watch gets scratched. With a protrek, it'll probably go with your limb 

sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

In case it wasn't posted over here yet, some new colors are coming out for the PRW3000. Thanks to Starscream for seeing this on Clement Wong.

















Due for November release in Japan market. Do not know yet which of these (if any) will be worldwide releases.

sent with aloha


----------



## ice_man

I'd love to buy that new strap! But how come the price difference is too big? 350$ just for the strap?


Tapatalk.


----------



## Chrisek

Good catch! I completely missed that! Ti bracelets? I don't know what exactly the "YT" stands for. Can anyone translate?

sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

Fantom1981 just posted some live photos. Not sure where from.

First, the bracelets, still no explanation









Next up, which I definitely didn't notice, the other color 3000's actually have a fabric strap (which I like)









sent with aloha


----------



## geogecko

Very cool. I like the blue one.

Question, is the display able to be switched between normal/negative, similar to Sunnto?


----------



## Chrisek

I don't know of any of the modern protreks or gshocks that can. 

I'm looking at the blue or green myself. 

sent with aloha


----------



## nbell

I like the Black and Gold one myself. Personnally, I have always loved those two color combinations together. Wow! Black and Gold. 

I may have to wait until November for that watch. Sigh! I wanted one now. 

I do not see a release for that watch here in the USA.

Geaux Saints!


----------



## JarenCarter

Chrisek said:


> Good catch! I completely missed that! Ti bracelets? I don't know what exactly the "YT" stands for. Can anyone translate?
> 
> sent with aloha


After doing a search of WUS for references, the results I found seem to indicate that YT stands for hard/black coated titanium with (from what I could find) the case also possibly being titanium and the inclusion of sapphire glass.


----------



## Apollo83

Thanks for the heads up on the 3000B and 3000YT Chrisek.

So the 3000B looks like 'fabric' band, but otherwise same design as the original 3000 (I wonder how bright/legible the blue and green negatives are versus the white on black negative 3000-1A)

And the 3000YT looks like black segmented band - from the YT name can we guess some kind of plated titanium? With the large price difference can we 'hope' for a metal case also? Even if it's a resin case the black band matches the black case much better than the grey titanium 3000T.
Also note the bezel redesign including 30' increments and the button names (somehow!) moved to the outer rim.

The good news here is the breadth in bands that's developing...
I hope casio sell them as spares so we can mix and match.
With 16mm lug width, variation in Casio bands would help those of you who were looking to pimp your 3000


----------



## Chrisek

Apollo, I'm new to protreks, and have a question: Do they make resin and metal cases of the same watch? 

And yes, I like those fabric bands a lot. 

sent with aloha


----------



## nbell

I actually like the Blue fabric watch. That color combination looks the least "flashiest". I like the prices points of those watches versus the the two new titanium models. Interesting color combinations for these new watches (to say the least).


----------



## ice_man

I'd get that 3000YT-1JF if the case is Ti as well. That's worth it's price tag. If not, then I hope I can buy that bracelet only...


Tapatalk.


----------



## JarenCarter

Apollo83 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the 3000B and 3000YT Chrisek.
> 
> So the 3000B looks like 'fabric' band, but otherwise same design as the original 3000 (I wonder how bright/legible the blue and green negatives are versus the white on black negative 3000-1A)
> 
> And the 3000YT looks like black segmented band - from the YT name can we guess some kind of plated titanium? With the large price difference can we 'hope' for a metal case also? Even if it's a resin case the black band matches the black case much better than the grey titanium 3000T.
> Also note the bezel redesign including 30' increments and the button names (somehow!) moved to the outer rim.


From the G-shock forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...o-trek-catalog-october-december-2013-013l.jpg

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...o-trek-catalog-october-december-2013-014l.jpg

blue 3000B looks like it'll be just like the 30th Anniv. 9330B Mudman:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/30th...port-here-lets-get-started-2013-a-809932.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/initial-blue-mudman-few-quick-shots-out-town-833542.html


----------



## Dafriar

ice_man said:


> I'd get that 3000YT-1JF if the case is Ti as well. That's worth it's price tag. If not, then I hope I can buy that bracelet only...
> 
> Tapatalk.


I like it a lot. I have been waiting for that exact model.


----------



## nepatriot

ice_man said:


> I'd get that 3000YT-1JF if the case is Ti as well. That's worth it's price tag. If not, then I hope I can buy that bracelet only...
> 
> Tapatalk.


There was another thread on this, and I recall owners confirming the case is plastic, only the bracelet is TT. I owned a 2000T and 2500T (flipped them), and still own an old 1300T. All had gray plastic cases, SS back plate, and some small amount of metal trim on the front of the plastic case. The gray plastic used on the 2500T and 2000T was a noticeably different shade from the TT bracelet. On my 1300T Casio seemed to match the colors so in looks like one material. A much better look IMHO, and a big reason why I flipped the 2000 and 2500T's.

On the 2000T, someone did show picks of the non-TT case and the TT band, and it looked better (IMHO) with the black case and TT band.


----------



## Apollo83

Chrisek said:


> Apollo, I'm new to protreks, and have a question: Do they make resin and metal cases of the same watch?


So there are others here who have owned many Pro-Treks, but it seems to me observing past models that traditionally there have been 3 levels of Pro-Treks:

Entry level materials: Resin Case, Resin Strap , mineral window
T level materials: Resin Case, Titanium strap , mineral window - the resin is a shade of grey that matches the strap to varying levels of success - it seems a lot of people avoid them or flip them for that reason.
Manaslu level materials: Titanium Case, Titanium strap, mineral or sapphire window - these are the real deal - a 3000 Manaslu would be a thing of beauty... But would you really go trekking with it?  (more Pro than Trek!)

It'll be interesting to see if the YT is T-level = resin case.
First person to buy one, please let us know!


----------



## hiker

guys.dont be confused.right hand watch is prg 270 in metal strap (titanium perhaps?) .this is not prw 3000


----------



## hiker

ice_man said:


> I'd get that 3000YT-1JF if the case is Ti as well. That's worth it's price tag. If not, then I hope I can buy that bracelet only...
> 
> Tapatalk.


if casio follows there early YT versions like prw 1500 yt and prw 110oyt than the strap is black ionized titanium and watch case is same resin aluminium mix as other models...all titanium watch which means that case is titanium as well will be released under PRX line up .may be prx 3000 and its price will be higher than yt and glass will be sapphire as well.this I am speculating from casios past protrek lineup trend


----------



## Chrisek

Thank you hiker! While a lot of this is "old hat" for you guys, this is all new information for me. 

sent with aloha


----------



## nepatriot

Apollo83 said:


> So there are others here who have owned many Pro-Treks, but it seems to me observing past models that traditionally there have been 3 levels of Pro-Treks:
> 
> Entry level materials: Resin Case, Resin Strap , mineral window
> T level materials: Resin Case, Titanium strap , mineral window - the resin is a shade of grey that matches the strap to varying levels of success - it seems a lot of people avoid them or flip them for that reason.
> Manaslu level materials: Titanium Case, Titanium strap, mineral or sapphire window - these are the real deal - a 3000 Manaslu would be a thing of beauty... But would you really go trekking with it?  (more Pro than Trek!)
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if the YT is T-level = resin case.
> First person to buy one, please let us know!


Is the Manaslu case TT, or a ceramic material? Thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## hiker

titanium.PRX line has titanium case....see the pic


----------



## TS149

hiker said:


> titanium.PRX line has titanium case....see the pic


I think your pic is wrong. It appears to be a 2000 module.


----------



## JarenCarter

Just want to inform you guys that I read the japanese article about the upcoming prw-3000YT's via machine translation and it says they have the "Black Titan" specification which is comprised of a SS bezel, SS case back, and TT band.


----------



## Sedi

Sorry that I might disappoint some people by pointing this out but even the PRX-models have a composite case with a titanium-resin mix. Just take a look at the pics by watch-tanaka:
PRX-2000YT-1JR ƒJƒVƒI ƒvƒ�ƒgƒŒƒbƒN ƒ}ƒiƒXƒ‹ŒÀ'è ƒ^ƒiƒJŽžŒv"X
As far as I can see the button guards, the lugs and the inner case is still resin - only the upper part of the bezel and the backplate is Ti. It even says "Titanium Back" - if it was all Ti it would probably just say "Titanium" like on my DW-9900 for instance. Very similar to Swiss watches btw - when they are made completely of steel - the back reads "stainless steel" or "all stainless steel" - if not it reads "stainless steel back".

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Pufanu

First of all, hello everybody, I just registered on this forum. I have a question for PRW-3000 owners. I want to get the all black, negative display version. Can anyone confirm what the dial color is ? On this site Ceas Casio PRO TREK PRW-3000-1AER (PRW-3000-1A) - WatchShop , it's specified as being blue, which I kind of tend to see in a lot of pics and for the PRW-3000-2ER it's black. It's definitely not a deal breaker but I'd like to now for sure.


----------



## hiker

TS149 said:


> I think your pic is wrong. It appears to be a 2000 module.


ofcourse it is a 2000 module...I gave this pic to give idea how titanium protreks look


----------



## hiker

Sedi said:


> Sorry that I might disappoint some people by pointing this out but even the PRX-models have a composite case with a titanium-resin mix. Just take a look at the pics by watch-tanaka:
> PRX-2000YT-1JR ƒJƒVƒI ƒvƒ�ƒgƒŒƒbƒN ƒ}ƒiƒXƒ‹ŒÀ'è ƒ^ƒiƒJŽžŒv"X
> As far as I can see the button guards, the lugs and the inner case is still resin - only the upper part of the bezel and the backplate is Ti. It even says "Titanium Back" - if it was all Ti it would probably just say "Titanium" like on my DW-9900 for instance. Very similar to Swiss watches btw - when they are made completely of steel - the back reads "stainless steel" or "all stainless steel" - if not it reads "stainless steel back".
> 
> cheers, Sedi


yes true,even prx have element of resin in case.but most part of case of watch is titanium ,so ofcourse its superior to all resin case.but I agree that price is a bit too high for prx range...but its the case with suunto too I guess.there elemetum model costs a lot


----------



## hiker

JarenCarter said:


> Just want to inform you guys that I read the japanese article about the upcoming prw-3000YT's via machine translation and it says they have the "Black Titan" specification which is comprised of a SS bezel, SS case back, and TT band.


stainless steel bezel?thats surprising if true.as in other 3000 models the case is said to be made of resin aluminium mix.bezel being aluminium I guess


----------



## Chrisek

Pufanu said:


> First of all, hello everybody, I just registered on this forum. I have a question for PRW-3000 owners. I want to get the all black, negative display version. Can anyone confirm what the dial color is ? On this site Ceas Casio PRO TREK PRW-3000-1AER (PRW-3000-1A) - WatchShop , it's specified as being blue, which I kind of tend to see in a lot of pics and for the PRW-3000-2ER it's black. It's definitely not a deal breaker but I'd like to now for sure.


Ice_man over in the g-shock forum got one of those and regularly wore it and posted in the wruw Regularly when he first got it. Worth searching if you want to see for yourself.

sent with aloha


----------



## Apollo83

Pufanu said:


> First of all, hello everybody, I just registered on this forum. I have a question for PRW-3000 owners. I want to get the all black, negative display version. Can anyone confirm what the dial color is ? On this site Ceas Casio PRO TREK PRW-3000-1AER (PRW-3000-1A) - WatchShop , it's specified as being blue, which I kind of tend to see in a lot of pics and for the PRW-3000-2ER it's black. It's definitely not a deal breaker but I'd like to now for sure.


Hi Pufanu - welcome to the forum.

My 1A has a black dial/background with light grey digits (can look yellowish-grey under yellow artificial light)
The backlight has a blue tint when activated.

Pictures here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/buying-casio-prw-3000-japan-892470.html


----------



## Pufanu

Apollo83 said:


> Hi Pufanu - welcome to the forum.
> 
> My 1A has a black dial/background with light grey digits (can look yellowish-grey under yellow artificial light)
> The backlight has a blue tint when activated.
> 
> Pictures here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/buying-casio-prw-3000-japan-892470.html


Thanks for clearing that up for me, your watch looks awesome.


----------



## ice_man

Black dials indeed... Sorry for the late reply....










Tapatalk.


----------



## JarenCarter

hiker said:


> stainless steel bezel?thats surprising if true.as in other 3000 models the case is said to be made of resin aluminium mix.bezel being aluminium I guess


Well, like I pointed out, that all came from a machine translation of a japanese article. Relooking at some machine translations again (this time google), the translation for a "Black Titan" spec reads "Subjected to black IP titanium material bezel, case back, the band, and SS part of the case". Your educated guess might be better than mine.


----------



## ice_man

Chris, do you know if the orange version is coming to the US?


Tapatalk.


----------



## Chrisek

I just got an email from Casio USA announcing the 3000's and the orange was not one. Just the black w/positive display and blue w/negative display. 

Of course, they could always come in at the turn of the year. 

sent with aloha


----------



## harald-hans

Why not ordering from Japan ?


----------



## ice_man

I did order my prw3000-1 from japan.. So Now i want an orange one from the US...


Tapatalk.


----------



## serious4321

Thanks for the pictures and reviews every1, i come from a band less region, so a slightly off-topic question:

*1) PRG 240 vs PRG 270 vs Suunto Vector*

Im getting all 3 of them at almost the same price (Resin Band). So guys, if you had to pick one, which one it would be?
PS: mostly will be using it as an everyday watch on formals, including for ocassional hikes and biking. So, dead-drop accuracy or V3 sensor is not a necessity in my case.
As per my limited knowledge, Suunto is accurate and quite elegant in its design, but no bells and whistles like Pro-trek watches.
And differentiator between 240 & 270 is the V3 sensor and Duplex screens.
*
2)* So is a duplex screen on 240 such a deal breaker? and compared to Single-layered screen of 270, which one of them has a better readability?
*3)* Any other major differences that i missed out?

Thanks in advance for taking your time out and helping a stranger


----------



## harald-hans

Sorry - wrong posting ...


----------



## Chrisek

harald-hans said:


> Why not ordering from Japan ?


When I can I try to purchase from a US seller to help Casio USA get "cooler" watches for us.

Unfortunately Casio USA does such a poor job letting us know which models are coming to the US that we are often left guessing. Because of this many of us purchase from Japan so we don't miss something we like.

Hope this helps.

sent with aloha


----------



## harald-hans

Same to me here in Germany but if they are not able to get "cooler" watches for us I call it "free market economy" - no cool watches - no money ... ;-)


----------



## Chrisek

Just a further heads up to those in the US market. Macy's finally got them in. My Macy's literally unpacked them and some PRG270'S today.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Chrisek

Kind of a big deal in the G-Shock World, don't know how popular it is with the Pro Trek crowd. Bull bars over on yahoo Japan.









sent with aloha


----------



## JarenCarter

Chrisek said:


> Just a further heads up to those in the US market. Mary's finally got them in. My Mary's literally unpacked them and some PRG270'S today.
> 
> View attachment 1248627
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 4


Lucky you have them in store. None are in the Macy's around me; only online.


----------



## hiker

Chrisek said:


> Kind of a big deal in the G-Shock World, don't know how popular it is with the Pro Trek crowd. Bull bars over on yahoo Japan.
> 
> View attachment 1248670
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


good watch protector...but still when a watch decides to scratch itself you cant avoid it happening.lets see if in longer run prw 3000 is as tough and durable as casio prg 80 /90 series.those watches were the toughest watches in that price category!i dropped my 90 so many times and hit it so many times but hardly any scratch anywhere.so is 3000 is something like 90 in toughness ?lets see after 2 years use. also in my opinion casio does not use same glass in all watches.they advertise it as mineral glass in all protreks but prg 120 and 110 scratched easier than prg 80 and 90....atleast this is my own experience


----------



## Chrisek

Tanaka-san finally did a video on the Bracelet or "T" model. PRW-3000T that is.


----------



## harald-hans

Thank`s for the video ...


----------



## fjblair

This watch is amazing. If you like G-Shock/ABC/geek watches at all, you will not regret buying this one.


----------



## Chrisek

The textile bands are finally getting released in Japan market November. As well as the "YT". Does anyone know for a fact what makes the "YT" different yet? It is the one I drew an arrow to:










sent with aloha


----------



## hiker

well.i guess as all yt series watches this will be black ion plated metal strap.with same mixed aluminium/resin case and steel back like prw 3000T


----------



## Apollo83

So I'm wondering when Casio will start selling the textile bands separately as an after-sales item...
In case I'm in the mood for changing my look on a hike...
Hikers are well known for being very fashion conscious...
;-)


----------



## fahieme

Hi all,

Long time lurker here and since I haven't seen many reviews on this watch I just wanted to give my 2 cents from a mostly g-shock and seiko collector's point of view. Plus, I've learned so much from you guys I figured it's time I contributed a bit. 

First of all, when I got the watch it was an impulse buy. Usually I lurk here for a while, decide if it's a worthy model then get it. The main reason I wasn't lurking for this watch is cuz I have a prg110y, prg250t as well as a suunto vector, so I thought I had enough ABC watches. However, the size and comfort of this watch beats all other three. I would say for me the only other casio that's as comfortable is a resin 7900 or a riseman. It's heavier than those watches but for my skinny wrists this watch seemed like it was made for me (I wear my mudman on the 6th hole, riseman on 5th and 7900 on 4th). 

My friendly watch seller gave me a great deal and I ended up paying a little less than 200 usd for my orange one here in Hong Kong. I could've paid about 30 extra for the negative display model but I have quite a lot of neg display watches already, and I figured for an abc watch practicality and readability comes first, plus the orange is a dull orange that looks quite outdoorsy. even though the color scheme is similar to the MIRO mudman, the orange is not as sharp, closer to a Lamborghini orange than a neon orange. The watch face also has a brownish tint that to me looks fantastic. I didn't realize how good of a deal I was getting til I checked the price online afterwards. I'll ordering a black resin strap to replace the orange tho since I usually prefer black digital watches. 

I'm glad to say operational wise it's extremely similar to any protreks with atomic timekeeping. Barely had to touch the manual except to read about the more accurate sensors. My other protreks were already accurate enough for me even with the 5m increments (I use it for trail running, and usually I'm just interested I'm the approximate elevation gain or loss), so this one is even more accurate. The compass seems more sensitive and I definitely appreciate the 60s display time instead of the normal 20. But if I need to do map work, I still prefer a real compass, regardless of how accurate the watch is. I never really use the barometer other than looking at the trend, and this watch displays a graph with a longer x axis (time) so I'd call that an improvement. 

Like the prg250, this model can return to homescreen by holding down the mode button, something I love because scrolling through ten or so screens get old really quick. The beeps aren't really any different than my other solar casios, in other words, barely loud enough. The wings of this watch goes through the band and shows itself as two streaks that connect the bezel and band. It's a skinny resin strap, starts at 22mm and tapers down to 18mm, very pliable and there are soft ridges underneath that make it very comfortable. Sounds like a really skinny band but it works so well with this watch. The sensor casing, buttons, and outer bezel are made out of metal, an improvement in my eyes over the 110, and gives it a more solid feel and look. The lugs are held together by two free spinning screws that connect in the middle, giving it a slight rattle if u shake the watch. It doesn't bug me but might bug some. The face of the watch is a thing of beauty. It looks like an even cleaner 110. Reminds me a lot of a suunto core but better even (I prefer casio over suunto). The buttons are aggressively notched so they're very grippy and feels easier to push than most protreks ive handled. All other functions remain the same as any other solar Gs' with the exception of the atomic function. For some reason this watch is able to get a signal within a building in the city with loads of interference around. Even my gw-7900, which i think is the best at receiving the signal isn't as good as the 3000. It really is impressive even though I don't really care for atomic timekeeping as I like to see how much each of my watches drift, so I just turn the auto receive function off. 

The only bad thing I can think of is the led backlight. I wish they had placed it on opposing sides (or at least further apart) instead of both on the left side. This would illuminate the screen more evenly, but I'm really not that bothered as I can see the time perfectly well and it's not too bright like the gd350 (positive display). One extra note regarding the light: u can adjust it to 3s, unlike the 1.5s on the 110 or riseman. Totally necessary in an abc watch I think, 1.5s barely gives you enough time to register the info if you're looking at relating to abc. 

Overall, I think this watch is fantastic, and is one of my few watches that I believe I would never flip. Actually acquiring this watch is making me sell my 250t as well as suunto vector (which btw costs way more). That's how much I love it, and can probably give you an idea of how little most of us really need all the additional functions offered by a suunto (btw I'm a outdoor guide, so I do use most of the functions on a Protrek when I'm working, or else I usually just use my 9300 if I only need to read maps, my riseman if I need the altitude, and my gulfman when I do kayaking/surfing programs). If you have a skinny wrist or just think the normal protreks are too big, this wears the same as a 9000 mudman, so THANK U CASIO for making an abc watch for us skinny men/women -- I was so disappointed when I found out how gigantic the rangeman is as I was very excited for that model. I hope this review helped and I can't say enough good things about this watch, it has improved everything I didn't like about casio protreks, and made it a much more comparable model to a suunto, minus the annual battery change. I've got to say, if you can find one anywhere close to how much I paid, pick one up and even if you hate it, I'm SURE lots of other people will take it off your hands.


----------



## dbradford

Thanks for that long, detailed, real world review fahieme, it's just what I've been looking to read, a review of this watch.

Dave in the Philippines


----------



## carlowus

Unfortunately they decided to go with the Casio proprietary rubber strap rather then using regular old school lugs like the PRW2500 and similar. Not for me, not until they can make watches I can wear. 

Module alone is not as important as comfort to wear the watch all day long. A Casio should be practical.


----------



## hiker

fahieme said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Long time lurker here and since I haven't seen many reviews on this watch I just wanted to give my 2 cents from a mostly g-shock and seiko collector's point of view. Plus, I've learned so much from you guys I figured it's time I contributed a bit.
> 
> First of all, when I got the watch it was an impulse buy. Usually I lurk here for a while, decide if it's a worthy model then get it. The main reason I wasn't lurking for this watch is cuz I have a prg110y, prg250t as well as a suunto vector, so I thought I had enough ABC watches. However, the size and comfort of this watch beats all other three. I would say for me the only other casio that's as comfortable is a resin 7900 or a riseman. It's heavier than those watches but for my skinny wrists this watch seemed like it was made for me (I wear my mudman on the 6th hole, riseman on 5th and 7900 on 4th).
> 
> My friendly watch seller gave me a great deal and I ended up paying a little less than 200 usd for my orange one here in Hong Kong. I could've paid about 30 extra for the negative display model but I have quite a lot of neg display watches already, and I figured for an abc watch practicality and readability comes first, plus the orange is a dull orange that looks quite outdoorsy. even though the color scheme is similar to the MIRO mudman, the orange is not as sharp, closer to a Lamborghini orange than a neon orange. The watch face also has a brownish tint that to me looks fantastic. I didn't realize how good of a deal I was getting til I checked the price online afterwards. I'll ordering a black resin strap to replace the orange tho since I usually prefer black digital watches.
> 
> I'm glad to say operational wise it's extremely similar to any protreks with atomic timekeeping. Barely had to touch the manual except to read about the more accurate sensors. My other protreks were already accurate enough for me even with the 5m increments (I use it for trail running, and usually I'm just interested I'm the approximate elevation gain or loss), so this one is even more accurate. The compass seems more sensitive and I definitely appreciate the 60s display time instead of the normal 20. But if I need to do map work, I still prefer a real compass, regardless of how accurate the watch is. I never really use the barometer other than looking at the trend, and this watch displays a graph with a longer x axis (time) so I'd call that an improvement.
> 
> Like the prg250, this model can return to homescreen by holding down the mode button, something I love because scrolling through ten or so screens get old really quick. The beeps aren't really any different than my other solar casios, in other words, barely loud enough. The wings of this watch goes through the band and shows itself as two streaks that connect the bezel and band. It's a skinny resin strap, starts at 22mm and tapers down to 18mm, very pliable and there are soft ridges underneath that make it very comfortable. Sounds like a really skinny band but it works so well with this watch. The sensor casing, buttons, and outer bezel are made out of metal, an improvement in my eyes over the 110, and gives it a more solid feel and look. The lugs are held together by two free spinning screws that connect in the middle, giving it a slight rattle if u shake the watch. It doesn't bug me but might bug some. The face of the watch is a thing of beauty. It looks like an even cleaner 110. Reminds me a lot of a suunto core but better even (I prefer casio over suunto). The buttons are aggressively notched so they're very grippy and feels easier to push than most protreks ive handled. All other functions remain the same as any other solar Gs' with the exception of the atomic function. For some reason this watch is able to get a signal within a building in the city with loads of interference around. Even my gw-7900, which i think is the best at receiving the signal isn't as good as the 3000. It really is impressive even though I don't really care for atomic timekeeping as I like to see how much each of my watches drift, so I just turn the auto receive function off.
> 
> The only bad thing I can think of is the led backlight. I wish they had placed it on opposing sides (or at least further apart) instead of both on the left side. This would illuminate the screen more evenly, but I'm really not that bothered as I can see the time perfectly well and it's not too bright like the gd350 (positive display). One extra note regarding the light: u can adjust it to 3s, unlike the 1.5s on the 110 or riseman. Totally necessary in an abc watch I think, 1.5s barely gives you enough time to register the info if you're looking at relating to abc.
> 
> Overall, I think this watch is fantastic, and is one of my few watches that I believe I would never flip. Actually acquiring this watch is making me sell my 250t as well as suunto vector (which btw costs way more). That's how much I love it, and can probably give you an idea of how little most of us really need all the additional functions offered by a suunto (btw I'm a outdoor guide, so I do use most of the functions on a Protrek when I'm working, or else I usually just use my 9300 if I only need to read maps, my riseman if I need the altitude, and my gulfman when I do kayaking/surfing programs). If you have a skinny wrist or just think the normal protreks are too big, this wears the same as a 9000 mudman, so THANK U CASIO for making an abc watch for us skinny men/women -- I was so disappointed when I found out how gigantic the rangeman is as I was very excited for that model. I hope this review helped and I can't say enough good things about this watch, it has improved everything I didn't like about casio protreks, and made it a much more comparable model to a suunto, minus the annual battery change. I've got to say, if you can find one anywhere close to how much I paid, pick one up and even if you hate it, I'm SURE lots of other people will take it off your hands.


thanks for review.just few points I would like to add...first the suunto core and 3000 are so different in size that I don't think they resemble that much.secondly the LED light on this watch is actually a plus point.its reported to consume less battery and last longer than lcd lights of prw 2500 and older models...and you can see perfectly the time etc.so no worries here...as for beeps.check again.the prw 3000 has the loudest beeps among protreks after casio prg 80 I guess....so its beeps are much louder than prw 2000 prg 240 etc ....wish they were even more louder but solar power has its limits....this 3000 beps are audible while jogging etc so I will give it pass marks.actually the beep volume was one of many reasons I decide to buy this model.


----------



## Sean779

hiker said:


> thanks for review.just few points I would like to add...first the suunto core and 3000 are so different in size that I don't think they resemble that much.secondly the LED light on this watch is actually a plus point.its reported to consume less battery and last longer than lcd lights of prw 2500 and older models...and you can see perfectly the time etc.so no worries here...as for beeps.check again.the prw 3000 has the loudest beeps among protreks after casio prg 80 I guess....so its beeps are much louder than prw 2000 prg 240 etc ....wish they were even more louder but solar power has its limits....this 3000 beps are audible while jogging etc so I will give it pass marks.actually the beep volume was one of many reasons I decide to buy this model.


Could be the power they saved with the LEDs they put in the beep--it is a little amplifier after all.


----------



## fahieme

Ah I see what you mean. I just think the 7900 has a nice alarm, one that's loud and crisp, but all my solars are a notch quieter, but yes you're right 3000 is a bit better than most. Nonetheless, I mute all my watches since it makes it really annoying for others around me when I'm playing around with the functions.


----------



## Alkibiades

Chrisek said:


> When I can I try to purchase from a US seller to help Casio USA get "cooler" watches for us. Unfortunately Casio USA does such a poor job letting us know which models are coming to the US that we are often left guessing. Because of this many of us purchase from Japan so we don't miss something we like.


 I feel you. I'm considering whether to wait for the PRW-3000T-7V to make it to the U.S. or to go ahead and order it from Japan.


----------



## bassman1

*Protrek PRW-3000 review*

(Sorry for posting before into Spanish, so my post was deleted. Thank you Sedi for your support)

Ok, hope to post this time in the right place and sorry in advance for my english! Here you are my brief review about this wonderful watch I received today:

I just got mine this morning. Bought at "Creationwatches" last Thursday, 28 November (5 days in transit from Singapore to Madrid, Spain). Free Shipping with DHL and accurate tracking during these days without any incidence. It is the first time I buy in this web but I recommend it without hesitation .

The outer plastic package came somewhat deteriorated (no wonder where it comes from) but the first thing you encounter is a cardboard box containing another , original Casio , which also contains other .... wooden, Protrek logo and inside as the clock with its original instructions ... everything in order.

In addition to several g-shocks also have a Suunto Core All Black (now I have no photos handy because I 'm in the office ) and another Protrek PRW -2000 Titanium , which I put polyurethane strap . The reason is that , although it looks very cool with titanium strap, although strong, lightweight and hypoallergenic, it scratches very easily !!

I had my doubts about whether to take this new one with urethane strap or not, since it was said that was very soft, and was not sure if it would be convenient because I HATE when the end of the strap exits from the buckle as the G -Shock G-9000, for example.

But to my surprise, is not only convenient and flexible strap, but after little research I have seen that there are several tests about elasticity and breaking strength , and if a polyurethane strap should last 10 years ( approx.) this should last 15 years or more ...

But the best thing is that this strap has slits in the inner side, in the form of wave, so the buckle fits solid without sliding out, so once you put the extra end, the assembly is tight and does not move, although it is easy to remove (unlike the Suunto Core, you need to be an engineer to remove the strap..)

One of the things I never convinced 2000 was the subject of alerts .
Besides not having snooze alarm to wake up in the morning , sounds are not loud enogh!
Well I say that in the new 3000 I hear beeps perfectly, much higher, same level as g-shocks.

For me, this was FUNDAMENTAL .

As for the readability of the display, compared to the 2000, I must say it is SUPERB !
Digits are equally sharp but the display is clearer and contrast (perhaps not appreciated well in my photos)

Watch size is smaller ( 43mm instead 47mm) even better with formal wear in my opinion.

In short, failing to update in a few days ... I am VERY PLEASED WITH WATCH.


----------



## Sedi

Thanks for reposting it. And your English is quite good actually. Great review!

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sean779

The PRW3000 is my first Protrek and my temp/baro/altitude sensors don't work. In timekeeping mode I press B and it flashes Baro for about 1 second and then switches to ERR. The only sensor function that works is the compass C. 

I'm correct about this, that mine is defective, right?

I bought it from US Legend via Amazon and US Legend says it has one year U.S. warranty. What's Casio repair center's usual turn around time and general competency? Thanks.


----------



## Sean779

Amazon is currently selling the 3000-1A (black, negative dial) for $203--an amazing price!


----------



## anathema

You guys seen the black titan version yet? Looks amazing! I was waiting for a PRX version to upgrade my 2000T but looks like this has a sapphire crystal which is what I primarily wanted the PRX version for!

Gorgeous though!


----------



## harald-hans

Have you seen my Black Titanium LIMITED Edition ? 














































For me one of the best watch I have bought ...


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## anathema

Yeah looks great! Bit too much bling for me but definitely a cool look.

I think the black model is going to be my next watch. Lower price than the PRX models, but nice sapphire crystal. The only thing I'm unsure about is the black band...never had one not have the black wear off on the bottom.


----------



## UBGunner

just thought I'd share a pic of mine, black/ negative display.


----------



## anathema

I like the white letters on the black.


----------



## nbell

anathema said:


> Yeah looks great! Bit too much bling for me but definitely a cool look.
> 
> I think the black model is going to be my next watch. Lower price than the PRX models, but nice sapphire crystal. The only thing I'm unsure about is the black band...never had one not have the black wear off on the bottom.


Yes, I thought that the watch at first was a bit "blingy". However, some other person mentioned on the forum that it was a Rose Gold color and I took the plunge and ordered the watch. I was surprised when I received the watch from Japan. The watch has a more "Olde" Gold look to it than Rose Gold. Casio never states what type of color the gold trim is; however, the gold does have a dark "tint" to it. I love my watch with the look. I have found the gold color to be more subtle than loud. Truly not as loud as some of the other offerings, I have seen from Casio.

I would agree. These models are a step below the PRW models; however, they are a step above the regular PRW models. In addition, these models have the previously stated sapphire crystal along with the anti-reflective coating. Personally, I love the anti-reflective coating. It makes the watch much easier to read in sunlight. Finally, my coating on the black button on the black band has not worn off (as of yet). I purchased my watch and received it in the first week of December, so it is still too early to have any wear effects.

I have been thinking of steps to mitigate the wear on the buckle release on my watch. One-step that I may start taking involved taking the watch off my wrist when I have to sit down for an extended period at a desk to reduce wear on the bottom of watch. Still in the process of thinking of additional steps to help mitigate wear on the black buckle release.


----------



## mikeymoto

I've got a *PRW*-*3000YT*-5JF coming and I'm pretty excited about it. I have very little concern about the bracelet and look forward to the new sensor in the 3000.


----------



## heavyduty

A couple of questions for all you 3000YT-5JF owners:

- What is the bezel made of? Titanium, steel or plastic?
- Judging from the pictures the display has slight yellow hue to it compared to the regular model. Is it very visible? Do you find that it reduces the contrast/visibility of the display?


----------



## hiker

bezel of all prw 3000 watches is made of aluminium


----------



## mikeymoto

hiker said:


> bezel of all prw 3000 watches is made of aluminium


I don't have mine yet but was under the impression the material around the bezel is a coated stainless steel. The info at the below describes the case as resin/stainless:

http://casio.jp/wat/search/watch/detail/?m=PRW-3000YT-5JF&n=5941


----------



## heavyduty

I would appreciate any info regarding the bezel and display as I'm on the fence about getting one.


----------



## Wulf

I recently bought one with the negative display and was disappointed with the legibility of the display. You have to look at the watch at a 90 degree angle to be able to see the display in many light conditions. In dim light, it is necessary to use the display light. Especially the glare was something that makes it difficult to see. I have a $25 Casio and that display is so much better, viewable under almost any light and at any angle.

The negative display looks cool but for me it is form over function and makes the watch pretty useless. I returned the 3000 and am trying to decide between the more expensive positive display PRW3000 or a PRW5100.


----------



## nbell

heavyduty said:


> A couple of questions for all you 3000YT-5JF owners:
> 
> - What is the bezel made of? Titanium, steel or plastic?
> - Judging from the pictures the display has slight yellow hue to it compared to the regular model. Is it very visible? Do you find that it reduces the contrast/visibility of the display?


I have this watch and will take an attempt to answer your two questions. I will answer these questions in the following order

1) I am unable to determine what material the bezel is made of. A previous forum member stated that the bezel was made of aluminum; however, I am unable to determine if that is fact or fiction. The Casio website from Japan states that the bezel is made of Resin/Stainless Steel. I believe that it could be plastic. I have touched my bezel and determine that it appears not to feel like metal. The bezel ring is still an undetermined material.

2) This watch has the same display as the Casio PRW-3000-4ER that the Casio website from Sweden states that is available for purchase in Sweden. I find the display to have a slightly "tinted" effect to it. It reminds me of a pair of lightly colored sunglasses that cover the display. In my opinion the display is visible; however, the display is still quite legible. I find that the contrast/visibility may be reduced slightly but the display is still quite readable. I have not had any problems reading my watch in all types of conditions (sunlight, dusk, night, or inclement weather). I kind of like the display. My watch is so "cool" that it has to wear shades.

My advice would be finding a store that carriers the Casio PRW-3000-4ER and judge the display for yourself. I would imagine there are stores in Sweden that should have this watch on display. Then you could judge the display for yourself.

I would recommend that you see the display on the previously mentioned Casio PRW 3000 watch before making a judgment. This watch is not a cheap watch. This watch ran in the cost of approximately over $700 US dollars. Upon seeing the Casio PRW 3000-4ER you could judge for yourself on the contrast/visibility of the display.

I plan to take some picture of this watch with another watch (with a clear display) that may help in you comparing the two models.


----------



## heavyduty

Thanks for that detailed reply nbell!

Judging by the pictures it certainly looks as if the bezel is made of a single piece, whatever the material might be....

Great advice to have a look at the 3000-4ER, I wasn't aware that it is the same display.

Thanks!


----------



## heavyduty

Frank Wulfers said:


> I recently bought one with the negative display and was disappointed with the legibility of the display. You have to look at the watch at a 90 degree angle to be able to see the display in many light conditions. In dim light, it is necessary to use the display light. Especially the glare was something that makes it difficult to see. I have a $25 Casio and that display is so much better, viewable under almost any light and at any angle.
> 
> The negative display looks cool but for me it is form over function and makes the watch pretty useless. I returned the 3000 and am trying to decide between the more expensive positive display PRW3000 or a PRW5100.


My first and only negative-display watch was the Mudman GW-9010MB-1JF. I almost immediately reached the same conclusion: negative LCDs look very good but are not functional, so I sold it within a couple of days.


----------



## hiker

*Case / bezel material: Resin / Aluminum

read below

PRW-3000-1A - Watches - CASIO
*

may be prw 3000yt bezel is stainless steel as another member claimed?i am not sure
but most 3000,s bezel is aluminium


----------



## Charlie247

Frank Wulfers said:


> I recently bought one with the negative display and was disappointed with the legibility of the display. You have to look at the watch at a 90 degree angle to be able to see the display in many light conditions. In dim light, it is necessary to use the display light. Especially the glare was something that makes it difficult to see. I have a $25 Casio and that display is so much better, viewable under almost any light and at any angle.
> 
> The negative display looks cool but for me it is form over function and makes the watch pretty useless. I returned the 3000 and am trying to decide between the more expensive positive display PRW3000 or a PRW5100.
> 
> View attachment 1390838
> 
> 
> View attachment 1390839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1390840
> 
> 
> View attachment 1390841


I was thinking this but I really like the negative display like the Suunto. However, I'm in my 40's and wear glasses for reading, the watches glass has a coating to prevent scratches which has very highly reflection properties.

I'm so disappointed that after less than 24 hours of receiving the watch I have sent it back, it is barely possible to read the smaller LCD display and the photos advertising the watch are obviously taken with a flash. Casio have made a huge clanger here, if they had used sapphire glass and had a reflecting material behind the LCD it would be much better.

So I'm sticking with my SPW-1000, excellent watch, until I receive a refund as Casio do not stock the PRW-3000 in the UK so I had to order mine abroad.

My sight is normal for my age, with reading glasses I can read the display OK....but as I don't need to wear glasses all the time and for distance....who would want to have to carry them just to tell the time.

So let this be a warning to all you old gits like me. ;-) I wish I had read this post first, this is also my first post.


----------



## Sean779

Charlie247 said:


> I was thinking this but I really like the negative display like the Suunto. However, I'm in my 40's and wear glasses for reading, the watches glass has coating to prevent scratches which has very high reflection properties.
> 
> I'm so disappointed that after less than 24 hours of receiving the watch I have sent it back, it is barely possible to read the smaller LCD display and the photos advertising the watch are obviously taken with a flash. Casio have made a huge clanger here, if they had used sapphire glass and had a reflecting material behind the LCD it would be much better.
> 
> So I'm sticking with my SPW-1000, excellent watch, until I receive a refund as Casio do not stock the PRW-3000 in the UK so I had to order mine abroad.
> 
> My sight is normal for my age, with reading glasses I can read the display OK....but as I don't need to wear glasses all the time and for distance....who would want to have to carry them just to tell the time.
> 
> So let this be a warning to all you old gits like me. ;-) I wish I had read this post first, this is also my first post.


I think the general truth lies somewhere short of your extreme, which does not invalidate what you write, esp. since you direct it to "old gits" like you (and me!)


----------



## Wulf

Charlie247 said:


> So let this be a warning to all you old gits like me. ;-) I wish I had read this post first, this is also my first post.


I am 47, thanks for calling me old!  Well, I should be getting reading glasses but I still don't accept I actually need them..

I have a PRW-3000-1DR with positive display on the way and hopefully that will be a lot easier to read. But from the pictures I have seen and reviews I read, it should be a big improvement over the negative display. They don't officially offer the positive PRW-3000 here in the US which is kind of strange. These watches are all about functionality.


----------



## Charlie247

Sean779 said:


> I think the general truth lies somewhere short of your extreme, which does not invalidate what you write, esp. since you direct it to "old gits" like you (and me!)


Personally, for me...I can see the large time LCD without any light reflection but practically nothing else without specs...now with my normal display SPW, I can see all the display even the battery indicators position (not the letter, looks like a dot) without specs.

I could have spent £15 on a normal Casio and had the same reality. Maybe a good example would be can you thread a needle without glasses, if so you'll be fine with the PRW-3000-1A


----------



## Charlie247

Hypothetically, how difficult would it be to replace a negative display with normal one? Would it just be the LCD or whole movement?


----------



## JarenCarter

Charlie247 said:


> Hypothetically, how difficult would it be to replace a negative display with normal one? Would it just be the LCD or whole movement?


If they're anything like g-shocks, the module is already pieced as one whole unit with the bezel screwed on top in pieces. It's just a matter of taken the "shell" off.


----------



## Charlie247

JarenCarter said:


> If they're anything like g-shocks, the module is already pieced as one whole unit with the bezel screwed on top in pieces. It's just a matter of taken the "shell" off.


I was considering ordering the PRW-3000YT-1JF, and having a normal LCD installed but I did a goggle translate and the case is still resin so seems pretty pointless. I've just ordered PRW-3000-1 and may buy the stainless steel bezel, I prefer non metal straps so may add the black/blue strap later on.


----------



## inox

Charlie247 said:


> I was considering ordering the PRW-3000YT-1JF, and having a normal LCD installed but I did a goggle translate and the case is still resin so seems pretty pointless. I've just ordered PRW-3000-1 and may buy the titanium bezel, I prefer non metal straps so may add the black/blue strap later on.


I am considering doing the same as you were thinking. I also prefer resin straps.

Two things bug me about the PRW-3000-1 is the 1) grey case/straps and 2) painted silver ring around LCD. Straps easily swapped, but grey case not so much.


----------



## heavyduty

Charlie247 said:


> I was considering ordering the PRW-3000YT-1JF, and having a normal LCD installed but I did a goggle translate and the case is still resin so seems pretty pointless. I've just ordered PRW-3000-1 and may buy the titanium bezel, I prefer non metal straps so may add the black/blue strap later on.


I'd buy a mod like that, even with a resin case.


----------



## Charlie247

heavyduty said:


> I'd buy a mod like that, even with a resin case.


If casio had place a white reflective surface behind the negative display.....and used sapphire glass.


----------



## Wulf

I received one with a positive display today and it is a huge difference. So easy to read, even in low light compared to the negative display. I even like the slightly lighter grayish band. Gives it some contrast with the black bezel.

The only thing I noticed so far is the screws for the band make a bit of rattling noise. Do these just need to be tightened or is that normal? I don't have small enough screwdrivers that will fit these screws.

Picture on my desk with fading light outside. Easy to read the display from many angles. The face looks a bit grainy because it was shot with ISO 6400.









Under a desk lamp.









Direct sunlight. Hardly any reflections at all.


----------



## anathema

Nice pics, esp that last one.


----------



## cadguy

Mine has the rattling noise too. It is annoying especially in a quiet cinema or when I roll in my sleep. Mine is about 4 months old, and the rubber strap is showing some rub marks. Somehow I think Casio cheaped out on the rubber on the PRW-3000.



Frank Wulfers said:


> I received one with a positive display today and it is a huge difference. So easy to read, even in low light compared to the negative display. I even like the slightly lighter grayish band. Gives it some contrast with the black bezel.
> 
> The only thing I noticed so far is the screws for the band make a bit of rattling noise. Do these just need to be tightened or is that normal? I don't have small enough screwdrivers that will fit these screws.
> 
> Picture on my desk with fading light outside. Easy to read the display from many angles. The face looks a bit grainy because it was shot with ISO 6400.
> 
> View attachment 1406355
> 
> 
> Under a desk lamp.
> 
> View attachment 1406356
> 
> 
> Direct sunlight. Hardly any reflections at all.
> 
> View attachment 1406357


----------



## Chrisek

The bars holding the straps are completely overbuilt and sit inside a metal barrel. So they can rattle when you shake your wrist.

sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

Starscream posted some more updates from Clement Wong!










sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

And the bottom one is the PRW-S3000. Any idea the significance of the "S"? And how different does that bezel look?










sent with aloha


----------



## inox

Chrisek said:


> And the bottom one is the PRW-S3000. Any idea the significance of the "S"? And how different does that bezel look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


Woohoo!

S stands for stainless steel bezel ring like those on 2013's YT models. Note 2g heavier.

I will buy one of these!


----------



## Hitec

Chrisek said:


> And the bottom one is the PRW-S3000. Any idea the significance of the "S"? And how different does that bezel look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


On a closer look I also noticed a degree ring around the display, which isn't at the PRW-3000.
Why... why do I always buy something and 2 weeks later a newer/ improved version comes out...


----------



## hiker

s usually stands for sapphire crystal...like in case of prg s510 the only main distinguishing character from normal prg 510 was sapphire crystal


----------



## rabul

hiker said:


> s usually stands for sapphire crystal...like in case of prg s510 the only main distinguishing character from normal prg 510 was sapphire crystal


true, sapphire's stated on the specs as well.


----------



## Charlie247

Hitec said:


> On a closer look I also noticed a degree ring around the display, which isn't at the PRW-3000.
> Why... why do I always buy something and 2 weeks later a newer/ improved version comes out...


The Bezel looks the same as the all black PRW-3000YT-1JF, bugger I've ordered the 3000-1 because I couldn't read the 3000-1A. I wanted black...darn.


----------



## inox

rabul said:


> true, sapphire's stated on the specs as well.


YES! I am so stoked. It's like the read my post about swapping modules.

This is the exact watch I wanted to create, and would have taken parts from three watches to do so before this!


----------



## hiker

inox said:


> YES! I am so stoked. It's like the read my post about swapping modules.
> 
> This is the exact watch I wanted to create, and would have taken parts from three watches to do so before this!


yep...and I hope it has carbon fiber strap also like was the case in prg s 510 .anyone who reads Japanese can verify this


----------



## rabul

hiker said:


> yep...and I hope it has carbon fiber strap also like was the case in prg s 510 .anyone who reads Japanese can verify this


correct me if i'm wrong, the icon under "sapphire" with C/R should indicate that the strap is carbon/resin.


----------



## aaamax

rabul said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, the icon under "sapphire" with C/R should indicate that the strap is carbon/resin.


Something great keeps getting better... amazing.


----------



## hiker

rabul said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, the icon under "sapphire" with C/R should indicate that the strap is carbon/resin.


Eurika! you are right.it has carbon fiber strap as well as I thought .I fogot to look at symbols besides the watch pic.and instead I was trying to decipher the japanese!anyay it means that what I wrote before was spot on.means that now all "s" series watches will have sapphire glass /carbon fiber strap combo for reasonable price.good for casio


----------



## harleymon

So what's the part number for all this wonderfulness: SS, sapphire etc.?
Is it available yet? in USA?
Please advise.


----------



## Chrisek

harleymon said:


> So what's the part number for all this wonderfulness: SS, sapphire etc.?
> Is it available yet? in USA?
> Please advise.


The watch itself will come out in Japan in June. We don't know when or if it will come to the US market. Have to wait for the watch to release before part #'s are.

sent with aloha


----------



## Charlie247

*Old Git can read fine.*

My replacement for the negative display arrived today from Flea Bay, I can read this one fine and clear....|>

Next to my old trusty SPW-1000 worst for wear but the sapphire glass is still mint, second strap.

The strap fixings rattle on the 3000, I have a solution and will post when I get around to it. The quality of the resin case isn't brilliant and the mould seams are clearly visible. Another niggle is the stopwatch is only 1/10's of a second...not that I use it often I'd of just preferred 1/100's....my dive watches are rated to 600 & 300m, I've never dived over 70m...but I like the fact of more is better.









The Altimeter is very accurate, I set the altitude via gps..24m...on return reading 22m. So I should say barometer is very accurate.


----------



## inox

*Re: Old Git can read fine.*



Charlie247 said:


> My replacement for the negative display arrived today from Flea Bay, I can read this one fine and clear....|>
> 
> Next to my old trusty SPW-1000 worst for wear but the sapphire glass is still mint, second strap.
> 
> The strap fixings rattle on the 3000, I have a solution and will post when I get around to it. The quality of the resin case isn't brilliant and the mould seams are clearly visible. Another niggle is the stopwatch is only 1/10's of a second...not that I use it often I'd of just preferred 1/100's....my dive watches are rated to 600 & 300m, I've never dived over 70m...but I like the fact of more is better.
> 
> View attachment 1410332
> 
> 
> The Altimeter is very accurate, I set the altitude via gps..24m...on return reading 22m. So I should say barometer is very accurate.


That SPW-1000 photo is impressive -- really sells me on using sapphire for the ProTrek models.

On the other hand, it also sells me on using stainless steel for the bezel -- that aluminum is shredded!


----------



## Charlie247

*Re: Old Git can read fine.*



inox said:


> That SPW-1000 photo is impressive -- really sells me on using sapphire for the ProTrek models.
> 
> On the other hand, it also sells me on using stainless steel for the bezel -- that aluminum is shredded!


That watch has seen a lot of action, its done a lot of miles in demanding environment has worked flawlessly. I'm going to order a new bezel to give her new life....

My G-shock disintegrated and I threw the guts in the bin....


----------



## Sedi

*Re: Old Git can read fine.*



inox said:


> That SPW-1000 photo is impressive -- really sells me on using sapphire for the ProTrek models.
> 
> On the other hand, it also sells me on using stainless steel for the bezel -- that aluminum is shredded!


The SPW-1000 has no sapphire crystal. Only if somebody modified it.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## hiker

*Re: Old Git can read fine.*

yes .I was also amazed that how spw 1000 had a sapphire crystal?as at that time casio did not use sapphire in ABC watches...anyway the picture shows a battered watch with spotless crystal.so can it be modification?also I was thinking that if one has sapphire glass and it remains new after a decade but rest of the watch is battered and looks old,than whats the benefit of sapphire crystal.makes me bit satisfied for saving money on those mineral glass abc,s.lol...in my opinion if crystal is sapphire than watch body must also be metal .like prx line perhaps.but it than raises the price point to a new height


----------



## aFallenTree

*PRW-3000*

No intention of diverting this thread but it seems the most relevant place to ask a quick question about the PRW-3000. I have searched throughout out this forum and many others without an answer. My question is this, Is it possible to have the digital segments go around the outside of the watch face to depict a second hand? In several photos of the PRW-3000 you can see a ring of the digital segments working their way around the face. I hope you can help.


----------



## Wulf

*Re: PRW-3000*



aFallenTree said:


> My question is this, Is it possible to have the digital segments go around the outside of the watch face to depict a second hand? In several photos of the PRW-3000 you can see a ring of the digital segments working their way around the face. I hope you can help.


No, that is not used for seconds, only for the trek log. More here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-prw-3000-a-885953-3.html#post7098289


----------



## aFallenTree

*Re: PRW-3000*



Frank Wulfers said:


> No, that is not used for seconds, only for the trek log. More here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-prw-3000-a-885953-3.html#post7098289


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------

